# OBS Ford club for "men", I'm not only the owner, I'm also a client



## affekonig

Instead of continuing to hijack exmark's thread, maybe we should start one here. I'm no stranger to this body style (2 93, 1 94, 1 95, 1 96 Bronco, 1 96 F150, 2 95 F250s...) and I know I'm not the only fan. I just picked up this one today:

95 F250 w/53k according to the cluster:





Anybody else?


----------



## tls22

Looks good...but how many trucks do you have


----------



## cretebaby

But is it a PSD


----------



## 2COR517

I'm not a huge Ford man, but those are great looking trucks. They look like trucks, not overgrown cars. With the exception of the 68-72 Chevy's, this is probably one of the best looking trucks in the last 30 years. If I found a nice F150 with the 300 straight six and Isuzu five speed, I would be all over it.


----------



## farmerkev

Subscribed!:bluebounc


----------



## affekonig

Right now, I only have this and a 94 Bronco with 56k miles (looks like 156k) and my car and a couple motorcycles. The plan was to hold out for a guy I plow with's 96 with the PSD, but I couldn't wait anymore. It has the 5.8, which I'm very familiar with and like a lot, so it'll do. Did I pay too much, probably, but I'll keep this one forever (hahahaha...).


----------



## nickv13412

Heres mine

97 F350 XLT 4x4 Powerstroke
Auto
169K
Power Mirrors
Bully Dog Chip (Soon to be scrapped in favor of a DP Tuner)
4" MBRP Turbo Back Exhaust with 5" Stainless Tip
Auto Meter Gauges (Boost, Trans. Temp, EGT)
8' Fisher XBlade - SS


----------



## MJD82

mines beat but she still runs and drives not my first old ford truck. when they are in nice shape you can't beat the styling.


----------



## cretebaby

nickv13412;774455 said:
 

> Heres mine
> 
> 97 F350 XLT 4x4 Powerstroke
> Auto
> 169K
> Power Mirrors
> Bully Dog Chip (Soon to be scrapped in favor of a DP Tuner)
> 4" MBRP Turbo Back Exhaust with 5" Stainless Tip
> Auto Meter Gauges (Boost, Trans. Temp, EGT)
> 8' Fisher XBlade - SS


Looks good Nick

Looks good enough to go get your CDL with:waving:


----------



## FordFisherman

Nick- That truck looks perfect. Are you the original owner? Is the body all original? I don't see any signs of rust. I hope mine comes out looking that good.


----------



## nickv13412

FordFisherman;774461 said:


> Nick- That truck looks perfect. Are you the original owner? Is the body all original? I don't see any signs of rust. I hope mine comes out looking that good.


Nah im not the original owner, im only 20 years old haha

im the 4th owner, first 2 sales were due to divorces, and the third guy had just bought an 02 PSD cause he wanted something newer.

Body is all original, i have a very tiny bit of bubbling on one front fender and an even smaller area on one of the rears that ill have fixed eventually. Right now money is the issue, like always hahaha

Thanks for the kind words, the truck has been great to me!


----------



## nickv13412

cretebaby;774458 said:


> Looks good Nick
> 
> Looks good enough to go get your CDL with:waving:


hahaha scotty, who ended up losing and has to pay for the rooms?


----------



## cretebaby

nickv13412;774465 said:


> hahaha scotty, who ended up losing and has to pay for the rooms?


Free room for me


----------



## meyer22288

count me in im an owner as well.

currently building a 93 f-250xl 4x4 reg cab 5.8l 351 e4od.:bluebounc


----------



## Burkartsplow

Trucks look great!!!


----------



## chcav1218

my new favorite thread


----------



## Dustball

I've gone through seven '88-'97 combinations of F-250's, F-350's and Broncos in the last 10 years.


----------



## theonlybull

i've got a real nice southern 90 f-150, extended cab, long box, but it's only 2wd..

also building an 85 f-250, 93 8600gvw frameand axles, 85 cab, 85 5.8L 4v HO with 74,000 kms, and an old school 8' fisher


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

affekonig;774453 said:


> Did I pay too much, probably, but I'll keep this one forever (hahahaha...).


yepp mmhmmmmmmmm sure i believe ya lol. nice truck. looks very clean.


----------



## affekonig

The other one currently in the fleet:



Aside from a little rust here and there, this thing runs and drives great. I really wish it didn't have that UGLY Meyer plow on the front though.


----------



## tuna

Count me in,by next Winter I will have a OBS F 350.


----------



## Drew2010

Just got the plow on last Saturday. I found the plow a little late in the season. Oh well, just get ready for next season right.

Here's a link for the picture and some others.
http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii307/drewnederhoff/


----------



## affekonig

Nice stuff so far. A couple more to keep things going. I was just thinking about 92-96s, but all 80-96s look better than the 97+...


----------



## affekonig

The following pics were taken when I lived in Colorado and are of my 96 Bronco which never had a plow on it. I have no idea why I moved back to IL. The driveway shot was MY driveway. I'm an idiot.


----------



## FordFisherman

Guess you didn't need to buy any postcards then, huh? Just snap a pic of the yard and done. Nice....


----------



## linycctitan

*Here's OBS!*

Getting ready for the resurrection!!! Pardon the filth but she's been sitting awhile!
1986 F350 460/C6/NP205, Dana 60 front, 35" BFG MT's


----------



## Dissociative

loved my 96 150 when i had it 6 years ago...

times changed...got a 99...150

times changed again...got a 04 250..

times will change again soon enough...i wish i could have stayed in the past but it's just not the case...

FWIW my 96 is been passed through 3 family members and now has over a quarter MILLION miles on it and still runs great...the 99 is in a junk yard from a wreck...


----------



## Milwaukee

Own 93 F350 XL now. I will never sell or give to anyone I am keep it. 

Still work on it. Will post pic later.

Used to have 89 F150 but sold due high miles and bent frame on front bumper.


----------



## NLS1

*Here's my old OBS Ford*

Don't have it any more, would like another if it had the PSD and was as nice as Nick's!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

God I wish I had a truck like Nick........










Since this picture the truck has got: 
All new ball joints
Complete brake job, EVERYTHING. (Pita...)
New hood
A tailgate
Two new gas tanks.
Getting new panels.
And then doing the little rust spots.
Then prime & paint.
Probably going to go with black... And Im going to take a paint chip off the blade and bring it down to Sanels or something and have them match it.
Hopefully it will be close enough.


----------



## MickiRig1

You guys with the Bronco's ever break much or have problems with them? I just found the last year they were made, one with a Boss Straight plow on it. The Bronco is clean as hell ! It's the dark green with the lighter green metal flake in the flats. It has a 6 inch suspension lift too. The Wife didn't say NO and didn't get upset either. My current F-250 is way too clean to put a plow on. Many people have pointed out to me! They want 5K for it.


----------



## linckeil

here's mine - 1996 F350 XL. 351, E40D, 4.10 gears, 95k mileage. will be receiving the locking rear, western plow, and dumping flatbed from my recently deceased 1986 F250. 80-86 is my favorite style, with the 92-96/97 a very close second.... also got stainless FMS headers to put on along with a new exhaust system. only rust is on radiator support and a new one in on its way. bed will soon be for sale in case anyone is interested.....


----------



## affekonig

I've never had a problem with a Bronco that I didn't have with another truck, and I've had a bunch of them. Go for it, and if you decide you don't like it, I'll buy it...


----------



## fordpsd

how much are you looking for on the bed?


----------



## Turf Commando

affekonig how do you find these F250 in such good shape? I've been looking for one of those trucks around here but their all rusted ...Wanna sell it lol...


----------



## affekonig

Well, the pictures of the white one are from 99-00, so it wasn't that old then. The gray 95 that I have now looks better in the pictures than it does in person, but still looks a lot better than most around. It's had some body work done. I was actually thinking about selling it yesterday since I never drive it and I bought a Jeep and a plow setup for it... We'll see.


----------



## Turf Commando

Nice trucks keep them posting


----------



## Turf Commando

As soon as I locate a F250-350 I'll join this compulsive disorder...


----------



## MickiRig1

Use the Internet to find a nice truck. The car lots can be stuck with trade ins they can't get rid of. I found my really clean 99 F-250- 64K miles- on the Internet. It was at a Honda dealership's used lot, parked up out of sight of the street.They are out there. One guy at a dealership told me they can take your order of what you want and try to find it at an Internet auction they have access to. You tell them the price you want to pay.I think a lot of nice plow truck candidates never see a car lot.A guy says to someone they want to trade in their truck. He tells his buddy, in-law etc and an offer is made and the truck never see's a trade in.


----------



## Turf Commando

I'm checking EBAY craigslist and even my mechanic is keeping eyes peeled at auctions...
Most trucks around here are WAY over priced to many miles , to much rust..
Might head South this fall and buy a truck down there...


----------



## Milwaukee

Turf Commando;786547 said:


> I'm checking EBAY craigslist and even my mechanic is keeping eyes peeled at auctions...
> Most trucks around here are WAY over priced to many miles , to much rust..
> Might head South this fall and buy a truck down there...


Agree

try find nice shape. Couldn't find no rust trucks here.

best is South where they don't see snow often. But mostly are 2wd so it few 4wd there.


----------



## MickiRig1

My Mother lives in Alabama and it is amazing how clean the trucks are there. Even with huge miles on them there is no rust. She lives in the center of the state so there is not even salt or salt spray getting on them. You still have to be careful the good old boy's may have beat it off road. Since they have all kinds of places anywhere in the state to do it.


----------



## Turf Commando

That's why I'm thinking of heading south the trucks there are the envy of the North...
As for the 4 wd issue they have them ....


----------



## murray83

Agreed found my 96 F250 for $2500 its a extended cab short box with a 460,the rust bunnies took its toll on it when i found her but slowly i'm bringing her back to life 

I'll try to get pics of my multi-colored pride and joy lol all she needs is a new box and a plow


----------



## 2COR517

I'm headed to Nashville this fall. Can't wait to check out the old iron.


----------



## affekonig

Don't forget to pick one up for me. I'll take an ext cab short bed with a PSD. Thanks. It seems like they all came with the 460 or the deisel, and the diesel is impossible to find.


----------



## affekonig

Would anybody be interested in my F250? It's the gray 95 that can be set up with a 7.5' Unimount, around 55k miles, a cap if you want it. This isn't a done deal, but I'm seriously considering just having one truck this winter and I never drive the F250 anyway. I mean, I'll take it to the store or work from time to time, but I really don't need it other than to plow with. I don't think it's been worked too hard, it had never had a hitch until I bought it, and I haven't towed anything any distance. Let me know if you're interesed and maybe we can figure something out. I'd love to get $6000 with the plow, cap and handheld control.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

affekonig;789867 said:


> Would anybody be interested in my F250? It's the gray 95 that can be set up with a 7.5' Unimount, around 55k miles, a cap if you want it. This isn't a done deal, but I'm seriously considering just having one truck this winter and I never drive the F250 anyway. I mean, I'll take it to the store or work from time to time, but I really don't need it other than to plow with. I don't think it's been worked too hard, it had never had a hitch until I bought it, and I haven't towed anything any distance. Let me know if you're interesed and maybe we can figure something out. I'd love to get $6000 with the plow, cap and handheld control.


it seems like everything I am interested in today, all of it is old ill lol


----------



## MickiRig1

I just got back from Virginia 3 days ago. I seen some many older full size Bronco's and pickup's with no rust on them. What a concept, 20 years old and not rusted out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

MickiRig1;790015 said:


> I just got back from Virginia 3 days ago. I seen some many older full size Bronco's and pickup's with no rust on them. What a concept, 20 years old and not rusted out.


you get past pennsylvannia and most of the vehicles are rust free.


----------



## sven_502

That must be nice, our 2001 sierra is already suffering rust.


----------



## DCS MN

Just bought a '97 F350 XLT out of AZ, 88XXX miles, 460, NO RUST!!!!!!!
Pics as soon as I get it back to MN.


----------



## DCS MN

Here it is after a 1800 mile drive. A little dirty but drives like new and it got an average of 13 miles per gallon.


----------



## JDWalkbehind

Wow nice truck lookin good! What year is it? How many miles on it? Wished mine looked that nice


----------



## Banksy

DCS, that truck is freakin sweet!!!! Nice find.


----------



## DCS MN

JDWalkbehind;792804 said:


> Wow nice truck lookin good! What year is it? How many miles on it? Wished mine looked that nice


'97, 89,000 miles


----------



## EGLC

affekonig;789867 said:


> Would anybody be interested in my F250? It's the gray 95 that can be set up with a 7.5' Unimount, around 55k miles, a cap if you want it. This isn't a done deal, but I'm seriously considering just having one truck this winter and I never drive the F250 anyway. I mean, I'll take it to the store or work from time to time, but I really don't need it other than to plow with. I don't think it's been worked too hard, it had never had a hitch until I bought it, and I haven't towed anything any distance. Let me know if you're interesed and maybe we can figure something out. I'd love to get $6000 with the plow, cap and handheld control.


I pm'd you my email address....interested in the truck


----------



## affekonig

DCS - that is exactly the truck I've always wanted. That color is perfect. Nice find!

As far as my truck goes, make an offer if you're interested. Like I said, I'd like $6000 for it with plow and ready to go. I should mention that I don't plan to budge much. I posted new pictures in the ad.


----------



## blktruck1

*Obs*

I have 15 FORD TRUCK at this time 5 F350's 3 F250's and 7 F150's. Tons of ford parts Gasser and 7.3's 9 are the OBS. The others are 76 and79's Tried to get some pic's up.


----------



## MickiRig1

Nice ! 
Great color


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

im most likely joining this crew tonight with the backup truck I am gonna buy. it is a white/green 1995 f350 with a 351 and a 8ft fisher mm plow. she's a little rough around the wheel wells. but I am gonna order new fenders and I am gonna look for a good box somewhere I found one for $200. o and yes the ugly cap will be the first thing to come off lol


----------



## Stik208

Nothing a little bondo cant fix ha, and take that ridiculous cap off also.


----------



## blktruck1

*Obs*

Some of my trucks with my HIGH BOY in tow.


----------



## JDWalkbehind

BlKtruck1-nice trucks! i reconize a couple of them. i live in pekin too. i think i pass your house on my way out to mow that USCO station in south pekin. Do you drive that high boy much? it looks like its in pretty nice condition. Have any pic's of your other trucks? Everything looks good!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Stik208;793055 said:


> Nothing a little bondo cant fix ha, and take that ridiculous cap off also.


no bondo lol. I ama gonna get new front fenders and I am thinking of getting a box with no rust. and yes that ugly cap will be the first thing to come off once it is in my driveway haha


----------



## JDWalkbehind

eatmytailpipes-what'd you end up getting that truck for? if you don't mind me asking. Really it looks pretty good. Maybe even just some fender flares and you could just hide that rust or cut it out. Looks good! let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I didnt even go get it yet haha. I am leaving in a few mins whenever my dad comes to my house and were gonna go. No doubt I am gonna get it. I will get some pics.


----------



## blktruck1

*High boy*



JDWalkbehind;793067 said:


> BlKtruck1-nice trucks! i reconize a couple of them. i live in pekin too. i think i pass your house on my way out to mow that USCO station in south pekin. Do you drive that high boy much? it looks like its in pretty nice condition. Have any pic's of your other trucks? Everything looks good!


NO just got the motor in it and a friend wanted it so I let him have it. 390 .30 over FE


----------



## blktruck1

*Obs*

Two 96's I'm working on. Red body is going on my black and gray F350 plow truck. Blue short bed is Rust Free and getting restored.


----------



## Mattruck1992

hey is the white truck the third one down a 97 350 looks just like mine only with out the rust and other problems


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

well the truck I was looking at the guy said it ran great, And when I went there and test drove it. When we were taking the plow off so I could test drive it. I heard a slight tick or knock. I thought it might have been a lifter noise. Well it was a rod knock lol. other than that and the rust. the tranny shifts very smoooth. and the truck runs pretty good for it having a knock. I told the guy and he seemed shocked for the truck having 130k and it knocked. So I left it at let me get a price on an engine and I will come back with an offer. Anyone have a 351 laying around?


----------



## affekonig

Damn, too bad. Would you really want to put a motor in that thing though? You could probably even put it off if you're just using it as a backup. I've had Fords that make some funny noises that had me worried, but they never turned out to be as bad as I thought. You're SURE it was a rod knock?


----------



## Milwaukee

you could put thicker oil and use until it blew up then replace with 351W.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Milwaukee;793355 said:


> you could put thicker oil and use until it blew up then replace with 351W.


Do that ^ ! Hopefully when it blows youll be in the middle of no where, which is apparently pretty common for upstate... hahaha. You should see if you could put a 460 in there.


----------



## blktruck1

*Obs*



Mattruck1992;793295 said:


> hey is the white truck the third one down a 97 350 looks just like mine only with out the rust and other problems


No That is a 89 f250 351 C6 and 4.10 truck. All new NOS FORD sheet metal. Rust free Cab and bed New 97 front clip. I have a DANA 60 and F450 springs in the shop for it. That it my winter Ride. My four door powerstroke gets parked for the winters. As you can see I LOVE the ODS. I do like the 76-79 ford trucks. Good talking with all of you. :waving:


----------



## JDWalkbehind

blktruck1-thanks for sharing all your pic's. you have a lot of nice trucks

eatmytailpipes-if you get that truck for cheap enough i'd do like shane said an geta junkyard 460. the F350 with the solid front axle and a 460 would be an awesome plow truck. let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

JDWalkbehind;793371 said:


> blktruck1-thanks for sharing all your pic's. you have a lot of nice trucks
> 
> eatmytailpipes-if you get that truck for cheap enough i'd do like shane said an geta junkyard 460. the F350 with the solid front axle and a 460 would be an awesome plow truck. let us know what you decide to do.


Yes, my f350 with a solid front axle and the 460 is quite the plow truck. Haha.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I located a 351 short block for $600. so I called the guiy up and he said someone bought it sight unseen. well good luck to them. ya mil it was a rod knock. the oil pressure guage was way down.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I just bought a 1995 Ford F-350 reg cab long bed. With a 8ft meyers plow. and a dump insert in the bed. I paid $2000 for it. It has a 351 with 147k on it and a fresh rebuilt tranny. I will have pics tomarrow when I pick it up.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;796377 said:


> I just bought a 1995 Ford F-350 reg cab long bed. With a 8ft meyers plow. and a dump insert in the bed. I paid $2000 for it. It has a 351 with 147k on it and a fresh rebuilt tranny. I will have pics tomarrow when I pick it up.


You aint a member yet...


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## tuna

tuna;774655 said:


> Count me in,by next Winter I will have a OBS F 350.


Been looking on craigs and local adds,missed out on a couple nice ones .Found out today a friend of mine is selling his 97 F350 XLT 5.8.Truck is loaded has 8' Fisher MM1 truck is dam near mint this guy is a fanatic about this truck I should have it in @ 2 weeks will post pics as soon as I get it.


----------



## MickiRig1

The 5.8 is a great engine! I Could never complain about mine. It starts and drives with no parts or repairs. My Dad had 2 with out ever a problem.


----------



## fisherthebest

why do fords need so many more bolts to hold on the plow? they are too weak
buy a real truck chevy 2500hd


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

My 94 f150 with 2.5" lift and firestone airbags in the rear.


----------



## Milwaukee

fisherthebest;798804 said:


> why do fords need so many more bolts to hold on the plow? they are too weak
> buy a real truck chevy 2500hd


Chevy 2500HD won't last for me. It would have crack frame and need transmission before winter over.

Why Ford need more bolts to hold plow? They are so tough that they break bolts so easy that they need add bolts to stop break it.


----------



## Milwaukee

G.M.Landscaping;798809 said:


> My 94 f150 with 2.5" lift and firestone airbags in the rear.


WOW can't see rust. Did you buy from South?


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Milwaukee;798830 said:


> WOW can't see rust. Did you buy from South?


Well I bought this truck on 3/09. The owner moved from Montana where this truck was originally from to PA. I seen an ad on craigslist for a rust free truck. When I was driving out to look at the truck I didn't think it would be so clean. I laid under the truck for 10 minutes trying to find some rust ,but I couldn't. It is all rust free with the original paint and not one spot of body work ever done .

So is it true...No salt in Montana??? There probably only a couple rust free trucks in PA , and this is one. Sorry but NO plow is going on this one.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

New to me 7.3 believe it or not only 30k on it.


----------



## affekonig

There are some good ones coming out of the woodwork here.


----------



## FordFisherman

Mysticlandscape;799387 said:


> New to me 7.3 believe it or not only 30k on it.


That's a rare find- Nice truck. What was the truck used for that it has such low mileage?


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Mysticlandscape;799387 said:


> New to me 7.3 believe it or not only 30k on it.


Do you have a thread somewhere else on this beauty. What did you pay for this?


----------



## Mysticlandscape

FordFisherman;799566 said:


> That's a rare find- Nice truck. What was the truck used for that it has such low mileage?


No idea, bought it off a car dealer who bough it at auction. I am going to guess and older gentleman owned it and maybe plowed his driveway or somthing. Its in better shape then my two newer trucks, and its ten years older.

G.M. No other thread, I will post updated pics as we work on it. Paid $5500


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

here's some pics of the 95 with the plow on. And yes I kno I need a wearbar haha


----------



## 68gts

here's my 91 f350 with a 7.3 and a 5 speed.


----------



## JDWalkbehind

Washed, Waxed and already getting dirty


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Updated pics...


----------



## cet

Looks like a gov't job with those guys standing around watching.


----------



## MickiRig1

The guys look like our mechanics at work. All each guy need 's to look like them is a coffee mug, a smoke and a big ball peen hammer. One guy working and two watching the progress. No wonder it takes a whole 8 hr day to do a 4 wheel brake job ! A R&R of 4 batteries take's 4 hours!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Ill have to get some pics of the new dump insert in the truck tomorrow


----------



## Farmerjohn

Any of you guys ever frequent PowerStroke.org, alot of nice OBS trucks over there?

Im a big fan of them, I cant post pics here im running a 03 Powerstroke


----------



## STIHL GUY

nice looking truck. i love fords


----------



## sno commander

heres my obs its a 1997 f-350 p-stroke 5 speed with a 8 1/2 ft diamond


----------



## sno commander

one more......


----------



## highlander316

wow that thing looks clean!


----------



## sno commander

i just washed it


----------



## abbe

Farmerjohn;810123 said:


> Any of you guys ever frequent PowerStroke.org, alot of nice OBS trucks over there?
> 
> Im a big fan of them, I cant post pics here im running a 03 Powerstroke


Im on there and there are def. some beautiful truck on there....


----------



## SIWEL

here is my 97 f250

I will get some more of them and my 97 f350 sometime soon


----------



## abbe

wow nice truck..lets see some more!


----------



## MickiRig1

That's a nice looking truck. I need one like that. It could be The Big Red Drain 2.
I could dump the mulch in the driveway. The Wife and kids could spread it. 
Yeah Right---- hAr-HaR-hAr


----------



## EGLC

sno commander;810228 said:


> one more......


 nice truck, what tires???


----------



## Turf Commando

My newest edition 92 F-150 4x4 ''power'' everything, lumbar seats, (302) 94,500 miles


----------



## abbe

Whats wrong with the front bumper? how much did you score that for? no rust!


----------



## Turf Commando

abbe;822350 said:


> Whats wrong with the front bumper? how much did you score that for? no rust!


The front bumper is anyones guess, previous owner used it to plow his drive ..3K.. Rust very miminal, some coming under rocker panels noting to worry just of yet...!


----------



## linycctitan

sno commander;810226 said:


> heres my obs its a 1997 f-350 p-stroke 5 speed with a 8 1/2 ft diamond


Sweet dumper!!!!

That has got to be the nicest one I've seen in a really long time. I think I'm a little jealous!!


----------



## sno commander

EGLC;822263 said:


> nice truck, what tires???


copper st they work well, no complaints


----------



## murray83

My bumper is the same its just that the bolts need to tightened back up nothing major.

I love how Creek View Prop's clear turn signals look on his 250,might just have to do that to my truck too they look sharp


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

haha I got bored earlier  truck is running in video


----------



## affekonig

Started getting things ready and took a few pictures in the process.


----------



## dan6399

My old f350. I tried buying her from the guy who currently owns it but hes convinced It was never mine and wouldnt even take me number incase he ever sold it. Im looking for another one like it though. THe cab was an 87', bed and panels from a 95', carborated 351, bondo, and unstoppable. I should never had sold it.


----------



## cpsnowremoval

1987 f150 302 4-speed with granny gear
mines not as clean as alot of them on here but it never let me down


----------



## vicnuv

*help*

i have a meyer snow plow and i wannt to put one f150 90. where i can find the reciber??? i will need a tree point adapter some idea??? o somebody have one i will buy... send e mail o calll me 719 687 11 91 . im in coloradoprsport


----------



## 2brothersyc

amazing truck man


----------



## cpsnowremoval

my plow frame is for an 80s chevy and its a western so i have to do some cutting and welding to make it work. my 87s frame is like 41inch and the mount is 29 1/4 and its the mount that stays on the truck with the lights so im making it look nize


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looks good, I'll try to get some pictures of mine of sometime soon.


----------



## affekonig

vicnuv;847806 said:


> i have a meyer snow plow and i wannt to put one f150 90. where i can find the reciber??? i will need a tree point adapter some idea??? o somebody have one i will buy... send e mail o calll me 719 687 11 91 . im in coloradoprsport


Somebody might be able to help, but you might want to try proofreading before hitting that submit button...


----------



## Case580M

I have had a bunch of these trucks

1995 460 & 42k miles










1995 Lightning shortly after purchase with about 1000 miles on it










1992 with 460 & only 47k

need to find the pic

1992 w/ a fresh 1995 5.8L Lightning engine (used 1992 intake)

This truck is getting a new 810 PP From Blizzard tomorrow

Dana 50 Front, 4:10's, HD ZF Wide Ratio 5spd trans. Not even a speck of surface rust on any of these trucks. It will be getting a posi front in a couple weeks

Have had a bunch more too


----------



## Case580M

This will be my main plow truck. More pics with plow in next couple days. Also has heavy duty service suspension. Is a stripper custom ready to go to work. This truck runs a tad better now then the stock 460's. Not enough miles on engine to see what the mileage will be. Approx 550 miles tomorrow to pick up the plow and will find out how she does on fuel. Highway with the 460's approx 14mpg


----------



## MickiRig1

A car dealer in Canton has my Mega Millions winner truck. A Hummer H1 pickup model. It looks like the late 60's, 2 door Jeep Pickup. I would have to have it painted. It's screaming Yellow with 22 inch low profile tires. Meyer and Fisher make plows that bolt right up to it.


----------



## 91AK250

i cant belive i never posted in here lol

heres my '91 f-250 lairat 5.0 65k on her


----------



## affekonig

I can't believe that I never noticed that you never posted here. It's probably because I've seen that truck so many times all over the place anyway... Such a good looking truck.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

When I first got it. I'll get the current pictures up really soon.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

After a tool box, lights, trailer wiring, towing package, limo tint, new headlights, alot of time and money, a new 351 with Magnaflow glass packs here it stands today. I'll try to get some really current pictures up soon. Got it with 70,000 on it and now has 84,6xx with no rust and runs like a champ.


----------



## JDWalkbehind

91AK250 i love that oragne you have. and nice license plate lol


----------



## cpsnowremoval

91AK250 are those hella lights in your grill?
im thinking of buying some for my plow frame
they work pretty good?


----------



## 91AK250

thanks i love the color also, it really needs a good waxing and some minor touchups. been 2 years since its been painted so theres a few chips..ect overall though for my first job it turned out well and is holding up well.

yes they are hella 500s behind the billet grille, they are ok i have 2 sets also on my explorer and i'm happy with them. i just use those for my highbeams since i have a single beam HID kit.


----------



## MickiRig1

MY Dad had an F-250 that orange color. It's one of those colors that changes with different light.


----------



## 91AK250

the exact color i painted it only came on rangers/explorer sport and sport tracs 98-01. there have been a few different orange type colors though used over the years. it looks amazing in any light but does change very slightly.


----------



## MickiRig1

He had it repainted after a big buck decided to step in front of his truck. It took out the hood, grill, radiator, fan and A/C condensor. It started life as a white truck 2002.


----------



## affekonig

From yesterday:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

RSR_NH;930985 said:


> Nice. I've really come to like the paint scheme. My first choice (when I was looking) was black, but once I found this it really grew on me. I do like the towing style mirrors like yours a little more than what i've got, though. Nice truck!


Nice. Im going to paint this in the spring and keep this color scheme. I wanted black also but like you said, really have grown to like this. Do you have the red interior too? Where in Southern Nh are you?


----------



## affekonig

Milwaukee;930991 said:


> My company work truck.
> 
> 97 F250 HD 351W with 4.10 in axle. Went though 13 gallons of gas in 8 hours for 60 miles.
> 
> It have 20 salt bags that weight 80 lb in bed plus 25 cinder blocks that weight 42 pounds.
> 
> Almost don't need 4x4 expect trailer park that full of ice.
> 
> Western light housing are so flimsy. Just fell when hit storm drain.


Why so much weight in back? I probably have around 700lbs and I'm pretty sure it's overkill. Just curious.


----------



## Milwaukee

affekonig;931599 said:


> Why so much weight in back? I probably have around 700lbs and I'm pretty sure it's overkill. Just curious.


One of owner's properties that you couldn't go there in 4x4 with no weight it have steep street about 25% degree.

Don't use 4x4 much this year than we do last year without weight.


----------



## Steve G.

Will have to get a side view also.


----------



## Steve G.

7.3L Diesel


----------



## RSR_NH

SuperdutyShane;931154 said:


> Nice. Im going to paint this in the spring and keep this color scheme. I wanted black also but like you said, really have grown to like this. Do you have the red interior too? Where in Southern Nh are you?


It sure does, it's in great shape with the exception of a dash split. I'll have to get some pictures up of the interior soon. I'm in Hampstead NH, right next to Derry and south of Manchester.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

RSR_NH;932775 said:


> It sure does, it's in great shape with the exception of a dash split. I'll have to get some pictures up of the interior soon. I'm in Hampstead NH, right next to Derry and south of Manchester.


Nice, Salem here. My interior is a little rough. Ill throw up some pictures if I take the camera with me lol


----------



## brfootball45

Here is my truck 7.3 powerstroke diesel 158k miles on her, just a little bit of rust starting but i plan on taking care of it in the spring


----------



## Steve G.

brfootball45;933005 said:


> Here is my truck 7.3 powerstroke diesel 158k miles on her, just a little bit of rust starting but i plan on taking care of it in the spring


Nice truck. I really like the two tone color on these trucks!


----------



## RSR_NH

brfootball45;933005 said:


> Here is my truck 7.3 powerstroke diesel 158k miles on her, just a little bit of rust starting but i plan on taking care of it in the spring


No word of a lie, that looks exactly like the wheel/tire setup i'm trying to buy in the spring. And our truck are identical, besides that and the fact yours is a diesel. I'm jealous!


----------



## JDWalkbehind

brfootball45;933005 said:


> Here is my truck 7.3 powerstroke diesel 158k miles on her, just a little bit of rust starting but i plan on taking care of it in the spring


What type of tire/rim combo are you running? Truck looks great! Do you have any type of lift on the truck?



RSR_NH;934174 said:


> No word of a lie, that looks exactly like the wheel/tire setup i'm trying to buy in the spring. And our truck are identical, besides that and the fact yours is a diesel. I'm jealous!


RSR NH i think we should just get superduty shane,and brfootball45 and just get our thread of obs with the black and silver tutone


----------



## fordboy

I just bought a 96 I will get pics as soon as i get my other computer working again,


----------



## brfootball45

Thanks for the comments guys, the tire/rim combo in that pic, is mickey thompson classics, with 305/75/26 bf goodrich mud terrains, i sold that set get another set in the spring. Right now im running 285/75/16 mud king tires on factory steel rims painted black(my winter set up). The truck doesn't have a lift it just has a leveling kit in the front for the plow.


----------



## brfootball45

Here is two more pics


----------



## SuperdutyShane

BrFootball I saw a truck just like yours at the Road House the other day. Same exact tire/rim combo, 2 plug plow, lifted diesel too.


----------



## JDWalkbehind

brfootball45;934627 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, the tire/rim combo in that pic, is mickey thompson classics, with 305/75/26 bf goodrich mud terrains, i sold that set get another set in the spring. Right now im running 285/75/16 mud king tires on factory steel rims painted black(my winter set up). The truck doesn't have a lift it just has a leveling kit in the front for the plow.


cool have any pic;s of the truck with its winter tires and rims on?


----------



## brfootball45

not right now soon though!


----------



## fordboy

Please post the pics of the winter tires, i may afta paint my steels black also.


----------



## brfootball45

Here are the steel wheels, the truck doesnt look as good with them on


----------



## fordboy

I think it looks good, but wheres the snow!


----------



## brfootball45

haha i dont have any pic of it in the snow this one was in november of last year i need to update my pics


----------



## fordboy

I see nice lookin truck hopefully mine will look as good by spring


----------



## Mackman

My old truck. Which my dad bought off me. 1996 f-350 with only 94,000miles. 7.3 powerstroke. But don't look under it. Its has more rust then anything i ever seen. You hit the frame with a hammer i think 10-15lbs of rust would fall off. lol


----------



## thesnowman269

Mackman my truck is the same way haa


----------



## Turf Commando

It's normal to rust underneath ..


----------



## MickiRig1

If the rims have the nibs to hold wheel covers / hub caps you can get them fairly cheap.
I think it looks fine as it is. You don't see many plow trucks with hub caps still surviving. I lucked out with The Big Red Drain. We had a stack of the OEM hub caps at work from old ambulances. _Just take them, we are going to throw them out._


----------



## JDWalkbehind

Mackman;935424 said:


> My old truck. Which my dad bought off me. 1996 f-350 with only 94,000miles. 7.3 powerstroke. But don't look under it. Its has more rust then anything i ever seen. You hit the frame with a hammer i think 10-15lbs of rust would fall off. lol


ONLY 94,000miles on a powerstroke! What? why did you sell it?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Thats a really nice truck Mackman!


----------



## thesnowman269

JDWalkbehind;936519 said:


> ONLY 94,000miles on a powerstroke! What? why did you sell it?


Have you seen the truck he replaced it with???? lets just say we need a smilie face thats drooling becuase It would fit right here but anyways his new truck is balls to the wall bada$$


----------



## Mackman

JDWalkbehind;936519 said:


> ONLY 94,000miles on a powerstroke! What? why did you sell it?


It is very simple. I was a dumbazz LOL. My buddy got a new 6.0 and when i went for a ride with him i knew i had to have one. Plus i wanted a stick the 96 was an auto. So i went to ford to order my new truck. I just paid my truck off about 6 months ago and dont plan on buying another one anytime soon. My 04 only got 55,000 on it.



thesnowman269;936548 said:


> Have you seen the truck he replaced it with???? lets just say we need a smilie face thats drooling becuase It would fit right here but anyways his new truck is balls to the wall bada$$


Thanksussmileyflag


----------



## Stik208

Mackman;936807 said:


> I just paid my truck off about 6 months ago


I wish I had that problem.


----------



## BlindViper

Here is my 97








Yes its a 250 but I am working on a solution for that as well


----------



## paradise1229

What you doin' to it?


----------



## Milwaukee

paradise1229;937571 said:


> What you doin' to it?


I think he is upgrade to solid axle from TTB axle.

Nice F250 it lariat?


----------



## paradise1229

Milwaukee;937577 said:


> I think he is upgrade to solid axle from TTB axle.


Ok, I'm dumb founded. What axles are there? I thought they are all Solid?

What is Solid, Someone once said about floating axle? Confused.


----------



## Milwaukee

paradise1229;937687 said:


> Ok, I'm dumb founded. What axles are there? I thought they are all Solid?
> 
> What is Solid, Someone once said about floating axle? Confused.


F250 never have solid axle until 99 that where superduty start came with them

These are not actual pictures but it closely.

F150-F250 and Bronco have this









F350 have this


----------



## BlindViper

Yup I am swapping in a d60 did the gear swap and have everything blasted but the knuckles and caliber brackets. Nope not a lariat its just a XLT.


----------



## cpsnowremoval

yeah i hate those ttb front ends too
cant stand my 87s


----------



## 91AK250

my TTB has been pretty good to me, other then needing new springs everything is stock and not too loose.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

paradise1229;937687 said:


> Ok, I'm dumb founded. What axles are there? I thought they are all Solid?
> 
> What is Solid, Someone once said about floating axle? Confused.


In a pickup?


----------



## Steve G.

SuperdutyShane;938276 said:


> In a pickup?


There is a difference in the semi and full floating axle, usually picks of this category are full floating axles.

Do a google search for an article about semi vs full floating article, no time to explain now


----------



## DRBLawnBuster

I just picked this up for $700 its my first truck since i will be turning 16 in 2 weeks. Its only got 83k miles on it as well .


----------



## paradise1229

DRBLawnBuster;948054 said:


> I just picked this up for $700 its my first truck since i will be turning 16 in 2 weeks. Its only got 83k miles on it as well .


You make me sick. 

I can never find good looking trucks like that anywhere. What a great find!


----------



## linycctitan

Steve G.;938301 said:


> There is a difference in the semi and full floating axle, usually picks of this category are full floating axles.
> 
> Do a google search for an article about semi vs full floating article, no time to explain now


Pretty good difference there too, and yes, in a pickup. As far as the front solid axle goes, earlier ('80 and down) 1/2 tons (f150 & bronco) had coil sprung Dana 44 Staight (or solid) axles. F250's & 350's had leaf sprung Dana 44's or 60's depending upon gvw ratings. In '81, all 1/2 & 3/4 tons were switched over to the twin traction beam (TTB) in the front, while 1 tons remained straight axles. The TTB was Fords attempt at competeing in the IFS arena that for some unknown reason became so popular in the late 70's and early 80's. Personally, I always felt if you want something that rides like a car, buy a car and leave my damn trucks alone!!:realmad:


DRBLawnBuster;948054 said:


> I just picked this up for $700 its my first truck since i will be turning 16 in 2 weeks. Its only got 83k miles on it as well .


Hey! Wanna make 100% profit? I'll give you $1400 for it!!!


----------



## green frog

Lots of awesome trucks pics. Anyone got a 95/96 f150 short bed? I need a shorter wheel base plow truck and I think these still have lock out hubs. Or would I be better off with a full size bronco?


----------



## Stik208

green frog;948265 said:


> Lots of awesome trucks pics. Anyone got a 95/96 f150 short bed? I need a shorter wheel base plow truck and I think these still have lock out hubs. Or would I be better off with a full size bronco?


6 one way, half dozen the other.


----------



## affekonig

I'm trying to buy a house and I'd like ot free up some cash, so I'm thinking about selling my baby and getting something cheaper. Anybody interested in her for $7000? Here's my CL ad:

It looks like I should be asking $9000 after reading some of the other ads on here. People are selling junk for crazy prices right now. A Unimount plow for almost $3000? C'mon. Anyway, the truck: is a loaded XLT with power everything, REMOTE START/keyless entry/alarm and about55k miles on the 5.8 and auto trans, Warn lockouts, new front brakes and front wheel bearings LAST WEEK! new 120 amp alternator to replace the stock 95 amp alt a month or so ago, etc. It's a very nice looking truck that is just starting some bubbling on the bottom of the front fenders. The underside is extremely clean and it never had a hitch until I bought the truck earlier this year and installed one. The interior is very clean, but the headliner is a little saggy and the ac doesn't blow cold. I run full synthtic oil in it as I was told that it always had when I bought it and a small amount leaks from the rear main seal. The truck went to Iowa and back a few weeks ago to pick up a motorcycle and it did great. The blade is a 7.5' Western Unimount that has been used about 5 times ever and has the original cutting edge The tires are VERY nice BFG All Terrains. I'm going to miss this truck as I love the OBS Fords (here's a link to a thread I started: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=80957&highlight=obs+ford+club+for+men), but I don't NEED two trucks for this winter. Let me know if you have any questions. I'm about to buy a house and would like to free up some cash, so I would be interested in a trade down plush cash. I'm most interested in 4x4 Fords 80-91 (Bronco, F150, F250, F350) or 4x4 Dodge Rams 94+ because I have plow setups for these trucks.



I think I'd keep this blade and sell it with the unimount with the BRAND NEW moldboard and cutting edge. This hurts to write.


----------



## gmcdump97

97 powerstroke bought from original owner with 205,000. truck is clean!


----------



## linckeil

don't know how i've missed this thread until now... 1996 F350


----------



## Matt400

affekonig;774430 said:


> Anybody else?


I owned an F350 like that with a 460, it was the last year for the C6 trans and was fuel injected, an 89 model. A real work horse but dang on the fuel! It got 10 mpg loaded or not, made no difference. It was very much just like linckeil's ^^


----------



## tuna

linycctitan;948208 said:


> Pretty good difference there too, and yes, in a pickup. As far as the front solid axle goes, earlier ('80 and down) 1/2 tons (f150 & bronco) had coil sprung Dana 44 Staight (or solid) axles. F250's & 350's had leaf sprung Dana 44's or 60's depending upon gvw ratings. In '81, all 1/2 & 3/4 tons were switched over to the twin traction beam (TTB) in the front, while 1 tons remained straight axles. The TTB was Fords attempt at competeing in the IFS arena that for some unknown reason became so popular in the late 70's and early 80's. Personally, I always felt if you want something that rides like a car, buy a car and leave my damn trucks alone!!:realmad:
> 
> Hey! Wanna make 100% profit? I'll give you $1400 for it!!!


Your info is off a bit.The TTB came with the new body style in `80 not `81.The F350 did not remain strait axle it also got the TTB until `85 1/2 when it went back to the Dana 60.


----------



## Matt400

Remember the 80 swiss cheese frames?


----------



## Turf Commando

gmcdump97;973431 said:


> 97 powerstroke bought from original owner with 205,000. truck is clean!


How do you find these trucks so clean.....?
Wanna get rich? transport those to Michigan they sell fast....


----------



## gmcdump97

i got real lucky found it on craigslist. ive been lookin sense spring and looked at a lot of junk trust me. this guy kept a log book for every time he fueled the front and rear tanks. needless to see when he changed everything else also. how much we talkin $$$ everything has its price


----------



## c_nice_37

Figured I'd post this here as well as in the equip pics.

1986 F250 351W
Conventional Fisher (came off an '87 so probably similar age as truck.)

Truck is in good shape, owned by an old timer who kept it in a barn most her life.
She hasn't even hit 100k on odometer (and its not 199k!)

Use is personal only and not a daily driver.


----------



## BUFF

*97 f-350*

Found this on Craigslist in Oct 09, it was a fleet vehicle for Hewlett Packard. 97 F-350 XL, 460, 5pd, Meyer 8.5 C-Poly, Knaphiede Utility Box with 29,000 miles for $7K. Truck came with a file with service records and all the manuals. I lucked out and was the first to answer the add and the first to check out. Although the Utility Box was cool I really had no use for it, I wanted to put a flat bed on. So back to Craigslist, I found a 9ft Stillwater steel flat bed for $350.00. It had seen a couple of hit that bent the rear apron but it was only cosmetic. I cut the old bent stuff off, shortened the bed to 8.5ft, made my own apron and bought new lights. The materials for this little project set me back $250.00 so I've got $600.00 and about 25hrs into the bed. I sold the Utility Box on Craigslist for $1200.00, used the $600.00 for plates and a years of insurance. Truck is tight, good glass, and needed nothing.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Trucks still looking good. DBR you got one heck of a deal on that F250!


----------



## affekonig

I found and scanned some pics that I don't think I've posted yet. This was my 89 Bronco that I never got to plow with. I was looking for a plow for it and happened to see a Bronco in the Guitar Center parking lot with temp plates and a plow mount on it. I waited outside until the owner came out thinking that maybe he just bought the truck and didn't want the plow, which was exactly the case and I bought it from him. I ended up trading it and a bunch of cash for the 95 F250/78 F150 package.


----------



## nickv13412

One from today, the snow is starting 

Truck is filty


----------



## cpsnowremoval

heres my ford after the 14'' storm
waiting for the spring and a sandblaster to repaint the front


----------



## SIWEL

Thats a nice looking truck. how do you like the stainless plow?


----------



## MikeRi24

"Ol Blue.....my '95 250 351W around 125k I had last year. It was a great truck for me to really get my business off the ground, but I only paid $1200 for it and towards the end of the season, the tranny needed some work, the transfer case needed work, it needed 4 tires and a new exhaust manifold...and it had no plow, so I sold it for $1400 and bought the truck that is in my sig now. It was a GREAT truck I really liked it, always started, never gave me any problems really. Kinda wish I would have kept it but it really did need a lot of work. Oh well the OBS Fords are still my favorite!


----------



## cpsnowremoval

think this is the last season for the 87 
next year ill have a f350


----------



## kmzlawncare

I have a 1996 with a 460 gas hog!


----------



## MickiRig1

The 460 is a good engine it just sucks the gas. In the old days of ambulances it got 8.5 MPG average. Running the a/c, city / highway it did not matter 8.5 MPG!


----------



## BUFF

I've found if I behave myself I can get 13mpg out of mine, otherwise it drops down to around 10-11mpg.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

BUFF;999757 said:


> I've found if I behave myself I can get 13mpg out of mine, otherwise it drops down to around 10-11mpg.


Youre getting 13 out of a 460?!?!?!


----------



## BUFF

*Yes 13mpg*

Yes I can get 13mpg with a 460ci, drop the rpm shift points (5spd man) and don't set any land speed records when taking off. I drive like this on county roads averaging 45-50mph and I rarely drive this truck in a city or on the interstate. I've found a constant 2Krpm or above mileage drops.

Now pulling or plowing it drops to 10mpg.


----------



## Sabsan84

gmcdump97;973431 said:


> 97 powerstroke bought from original owner with 205,000. truck is clean!


Oh man, you would of loved the 97 powerstoke i had, I sold it with 88K on it, same as yours with the factory rims, had a mm2 plow


----------



## Milwaukee

Very easy to maneuver and great view in back with flatbed.


----------



## F350

Great thread. I love the OBS. I was too poor to afford one when they were new. One of those days, I'm going to find me a rust free loaded XLT.

Here is my '97 F350 XL. Needs a lot of work...I'm always on the fence about it.


----------



## kmzlawncare

My 460 only gets maybe 8 mpgs


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Well you dont drive past a gas station when plowing with out thinking about filling up


----------



## fisher guy

You guys suck now i want to sell my '03 and get one of the OBS's looking for a 94-97 f-350 reg cab with the powerstroke and a 5 speed


----------



## oman1999

Milwaukee;1000948 said:


> Very easy to maneuver and great view in back with flatbed.


Love that truck Milwaukee!

I'm going to look at a 1989 F250 7.3L 4x4 Auto later today. Has a flat-bed w/ gooseneck hitch and came from a school district. Supposedly 43,000 actual miles. I love the IDI diesels for plowing snow.


----------



## affekonig

She's still for sale...


----------



## fisher guy

thanx man looking for a 350 preferably im looking to put a 9ft fisher on the truck. is that and auto or a 5speed?


----------



## erkoehler

affekonig;1009817 said:


> She's still for sale...


Still tempting!


----------



## Stik208

affekonig;1009817 said:


> She's still for sale...


You'll regret selling it.


----------



## fisher guy

hmmm now that i look at it more and more how much u asking for it it is a nice rig? what are the specs


----------



## affekonig

Here's all the info: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98153&highlight=beautiful

I'm looking to take advantage of this $8k tax credit for first time home buyers and I want to get as much cash together as possible. I know I'll miss it, I searched for a long time and sold a nice 02 Ram with a Boss plow to buy it. I love this truck, but life will go on. I bought a Cherokee Saturday afternoon, a plow mount for it Saturday night and had it ready to plow by last night and then didn't even get a call to plow. That reminds me: This truck hasn't been used much this year. I'm a contractor, so we don't go out nearly as often as it snows. This truck is overkill for me and it DIDN'T plow that heavy crap last night! The oil pan is in great shape too.


----------



## fisher guy

very nice truck man and i hope u get the cash but for right now im gonna have to pass im looking for a diesel stick shift and a 350 thanx for the link though and good luck with ur sale


----------



## akblacklab

I'm only 28 now and going back through 13 pages reminds me of why I love Fords. 

They only started getting more "aerodynamic" after 97(well at least the F-150s did) and then they expanded with the Excursions and Expeditions. 

But whether or not you put a plow on any of these OBS Fords,you just know it's a work truck..whether it's hauling (_I_) from a stoplight or plowing a shopping mall lot. 

Of course it doesn't hurt that a lot of oil companies have been using Fords for their company vehicles since the 1980s (well at least up here in Alaska anyways) 

I've considered stepping up to getting my own plow truck (currently I use my lawn tractor and snowblade for it,to plow 2 driveways and we don't need much more than that) and based on my own experience with them,I would look at getting a OBS Ford first,then maybe one of the newer style ones later on down the road. 
I haven't had good luck with Chevys(neither has my mom) and the Fords just seem to keep running forever. 

Current vehicle is a 93 Ford,4.9/5.0L 302 with a E4OD and it's danger close to 150k miles. It does need some work(a/c clutch and a slight oil leak..either rear main or maybe one of the heads..mechanic says rear main,my dad says head gasket..and my dad has been working on engines since the 1960s)


----------



## DRBLawnBuster

I got some new rims on mine. I will be replacing the whole bed in about 2 weeks. I bough this truck for $700 bucks as stated a post or 2 back from me.


----------



## 87chevy

That looks nice!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

affekonig;825332 said:


> Started getting things ready and took a few pictures in the process.


i saw this up on craigs and was gonna buy it if I had the money


----------



## snowplowpro

*keep this thread going*

I love this thread my favorite obs also like the 78-79 obs to but im currently redoing a 1996
f250 with a 351 e4od trans its currently getting a new bed put on it as of right now the truck got scrape by another plow truck over the winter so now i have the body work being done and the frame will be scraped down and painted i love these trucks i had one other 96 f250 before loved it should of kept it and i had 1979 f250 .
my 96 is stock i have a 7.6 western unimount on it that is in the process of being repainted
to as soon as i get mine done i put the pics up.

1996 f250 7.6 western plow 
THE BEST NEVER REST


ONE
BIG 
ASS
MISTAKE 
AMERICA :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## affekonig

PabstBlueRibbon;1042691 said:


> i saw this up on craigs and was gonna buy it if I had the money


That was my baby! I ended up selling it to a guy that didn't want the plow or mount, so I took everything off and have it in the garage. I don't have a single OBS right now. Maybe another Bronco...?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

affekonig;1042868 said:


> That was my baby! I ended up selling it to a guy that didn't want the plow or mount, so I took everything off and have it in the garage. I don't have a single OBS right now. Maybe another Bronco...?


I was really looking for a diesel, man that truck was clean


----------



## affekonig

Did I say that I was done with OBS Fords? Anybody that's "known" me for a while should know that I can't stay away. I picked up a 96 Bronco Saturday that I'll set up for this winter. Pics to come...


----------



## affekonig

Just couldn't stay away...





I have a Unimount setup that I'll clean up and mount after the truck proves itself worthy. Besides the few spots of rust, this is the nicest one I've had in a long time. One owner since 97! The door hinges are good, it drives great, everything works and it's all original. The only issue is a hard start and some chugging/stumbling for the first few seconds after it starts, but I have all summer to figure it out AND I'm moving into a house with a ton of garage. No more working on the driveway for me!


----------



## snowplowpro

*My truck*

1996 f250 om in process of restoring it it gonna be black when its done i just did the plow


----------



## affekonig

All cleaned up and ready to be mounted... I mean, ready for the mount to be installed. New coils are in and a fuel pump fixed the stumbling problem. Hitch and trailer brake are on and ready.


----------



## FordFisherman

Clean looking Bronco. I like it.


----------



## bighornjd

97 F-350 7.3 PSD with an old Meyer 7.5. It's been one hell of a truck for me, hopefully it will continue to be for someone else. It will be for sale soon, and as much as most in this thread won't like to hear this, it will likely be replaced with another common-rail Cummins and either a Boss or Snowdogg V-blade. I love the OBS Fords, this truck has been around for about 10 years - was my dad's DD till about a year ago. My first truck when I was 16 was the baby brother to this one, a 96 F-250 5.8 reg cab also red. Kinda miss that truck some days and I'm sure I will this one too. But its definately time for a plow upgrade, and i need a 4-door pick-up. Love my 06 Cummins but it's too nice for a plow so I'm looking for another one similar.


----------



## hankhill

here's my monster, 7.3l IDI

IF anyone has a ZF-5 with the diesel bellhousing they want to sell I WILL BUY IT or if you want an automatic my truck has 73k miles on the e4od and has not been divorced from the motor yet


----------



## erkoehler

bighornjd;1062583 said:


> 97 F-350 7.3 PSD with an old Meyer 7.5. It's been one hell of a truck for me, hopefully it will continue to be for someone else. It will be for sale soon, and as much as most in this thread won't like to hear this, it will likely be replaced with another common-rail Cummins and either a Boss or Snowdogg V-blade. I love the OBS Fords, this truck has been around for about 10 years - was my dad's DD till about a year ago. My first truck when I was 16 was the baby brother to this one, a 96 F-250 5.8 reg cab also red. Kinda miss that truck some days and I'm sure I will this one too. But its definately time for a plow upgrade, and i need a 4-door pick-up. Love my 06 Cummins but it's too nice for a plow so I'm looking for another one similar.


Email me a price. Depending on condition / mile s I may be interested? ?????? Where u located?


----------



## tjctransport

my 88 that i bought new on 5-11-1988 with 4 miles on it, and converted from a superduty cab/chassis to a single wheel pickup.








and how it sits as of yesterday with the new bed on it. 









i hope to have the new cab and nose on it within the next month.


----------



## hankhill

tjctransport;1063643 said:


> my 88 that i bought new on 5-11-1988 with 4 miles on it, and converted from a superduty cab/chassis to a single wheel pickup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how it sits as of yesterday with the new bed on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope to have the new cab and nose on it within the next month.


first off I love the way your truck looks, second- so your truck was a dually then? my truck is also a cab and chassis and I have been thinking about converting to a SRW axle or keeping the duals and putting a regular bed on, I would like to be able to just run regular pickup wheels and put a srw 8ft bed on it do you have any insight for me?


----------



## tjctransport

the hardest part was making the tabs to mount the bed.
i got hold of a burned up 86 F-350 SRW pickup and was going to rebuild it when this 88 came along for $13,000, so i bought the 88 superduty and put the 86 SRW axles under it, then put the bed on it.


----------



## affekonig

i hope to have the new cab and nose on it within the next month.[/QUOTE]

I can't imagine having something for so long. That'd be fun to do though. You plan on losing that fairing thing behind the cab in the process...?


----------



## tjctransport

yea, it is pretty beat up, so i just cut it off instead of trying to unbolt it and save it.
i am keeping the sun visor though.

that truck has made me over $175,000 in the past 22 years, so it is time to give it the restoration it deserves, and then let it take it easy for the next 22 years.


----------



## 91AK250

an updated pic of my '91. i'm gonna make a post about the recent work done.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Muddy 1993 F350


----------



## nickv13412

sittin in the shade


----------



## wolfmobile8

looks good


----------



## Welderguy24

If you fellas don't mind I'd like to join the club too........ Any special handshake or anything i need to know :salute:


----------



## Mark13

Welderguy24;1106227 said:


> If you fellas don't mind I'd like to join the club too........ Any special handshake or anything i need to know :salute


That's a good lookin Ford you got there. Glad to see your treating it just like those old powerstrokes need to be, work em hard and they'll never disappoint.


----------



## 91AK250

i guess i should post a newer pic after all the work. plus new HD springs upfront.


----------



## SIWEL

I like the boss V on the OBS fords, I am looking at one right now for my dually


----------



## snowplowpro

Welderguy24;1106227 said:


> If you fellas don't mind I'd like to join the club too........ Any special handshake or anything i need to know :salute:


thats a real nice pic of the ford towing a chevy
thats how its supposed to be


----------



## Drew2010

not to hijack here, but Welderguy..... How do you like those Mastercraft m/t's? I was looking into those but never found anyone that had em.... End Hijack.....


----------



## Welderguy24

Drew2010;1106549 said:


> not to hijack here, but Welderguy..... How do you like those Mastercraft m/t's? I was looking into those but never found anyone that had em.... End Hijack.....


There not my favorite tire in the world, but then again I'm picky. I haven't pushed any snow with them yet but I can tell you that this truck is just a tank!!!! Its just the right weight and it digs down and will crawl through just about everything. Only been stuck once and that was when I slid off a ditch. There actually pretty quiet on road noise and seem to be wearing pretty good


----------



## Welderguy24

Couple more from today moving the skidloader down the road to level some spoil piles


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Lurking Hard!


----------



## blktruck1

*Obs*

I love OBS FORD's. I have 6 of these at this time in life . Down from 15
92 f150 short bed 4x4 62,000 miles BLACK
96 f150 short bed 4x4 51,000 miles blue
96 F350 reg cab 4x4 91,000 miles red
95 f350 4 door dullie 80,000 miles black
95 f350 4 door power stroke 4x4 101,000 miles blue
94 x CAB 41,000 miles GREEN. soon to be 4x4
2 1979 ford trucks 4x4


----------



## DPCostello1

nickv13412;774455 said:


> Heres mine
> 
> 97 F350 XLT 4x4 Powerstroke
> Auto
> 169K
> Power Mirrors
> Bully Dog Chip (Soon to be scrapped in favor of a DP Tuner)
> 4" MBRP Turbo Back Exhaust with 5" Stainless Tip
> Auto Meter Gauges (Boost, Trans. Temp, EGT)
> 8' Fisher XBlade - SS


That is a beast my friend


----------



## MickiRig1

I seen a truck just like the one 3 posts up from this page a F-350. They were parking it in the line of used trucks at a dealership. I am sitting at a red light. Light turns green I think hey, let's go look at it. Before I even get there a plow truck pulls up and they are looking at it. Clean truck,new tires but way high miles and price.


----------



## affekonig

Nobody's posted here in a while and I half-washed the Bronco the other day...


IMG00135-20110101-1331 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## NickDe03

Here is my 92 F250


----------



## Ford Guy

Here's my 95 F450, 7.3 powerstroke and 5 speed, with 10' dump


----------



## linckeil

here's my 96 taking care of my drive after last weekend's storm.


----------



## BUFF

linckeil;1182322 said:


> here's my 96 taking care of my drive after last weekend's storm.


Nice Stack you have going on there, looks like some cancer is starting to eat your rear fender wells.


----------



## linckeil

yeah - i cut it out as soon as i bought the truck a couple of years ago. its just above the rear passenger tire on the outer skin. painted it with some rust bullet and hit it once a month with fluid film. its the only rust on the truck. i'd fix it, but i plan to sell the bed in the spring and install a dumping flatbed from my old truck.


----------



## BUFF

It seems like ford added the rear rusty fender wells as a standard option. Every Ford I've ever own going back to '77 had that issue.


----------



## beaver2

Newest member to my collection. Purchased off government auction. NO RUST anywhere, except some light surface rust on the frame. Ex- air force truck. The only problem it has is the AF had some hazardous material placards mounted on it, so there are some holes drilled into the bed and tailgate. It has a gas engine which is not running (5.8 liter if anyone needs cheap parts...) The transmission only as around 20,000 miles on it, 60,000 for the whole truck.

Came with the winch bumper too payup

It's getting a 12 valve cummins.....



















I'll post some higher quality pictures if any one is interested.


----------



## BUFF

Mark can I ask how much?


----------



## beaver2

Paid just under 2000 for the truck. It may seem like a lot, but you they are hard to find them this clean. It is a 1993. By the time you added tax, title, fuel to get the truck and so on it is about 2700. They body has a few dings and dents but nothing major besides the wholes fir the placards.

I figure the front axle is worth about 700, winch bumper about 300, body and frame worth at least 1000, so if I had to part it out I don't think I would loose money

The records included the original window sticker. They also indicate all major work done to it and it spent from 1993 until 1999 at Howard AFB in Panama, before finishing its career in North Carolina.

It is the perfect platform for my cummins conversion. I'll post some more pics later- these ones don't do it justice.


----------



## BUFF

I'd have to say you came out an winner no matter what route you take, BTW the Dana 60 FE is worth about $1200.00 rotor to rotor. 

Are you going to run a Dodge Trans Transfer in it when you do the swap


----------



## beaver2

No, I am getting an adapter plate and running the ZF-5 and t-case that is in the truck

The ZF-5 is cheaper to fix then the getrag, and costs a lot less.


----------



## BUFF

A six speed sure is though, my previous and current PS has one and they really shine when pulling a trailer loaded up. 
The old Getrag five speeds where junk IMO, I had a 91 and 93 Cummins and went through a trans in each truck by 75k miles.


----------



## sublime68charge

well I'll add into this thread though mine is a little older than most.

one of the few I have of the old girl covered in snow,









and another from a Nice summer day,









78 Ford Ranger Explorer I'm the 3rd owner, the 2nd My grandpa got the truck back in 83 with 23,000 miles she now has around 70,000 and needs some body work but for the Age its doing OK.

sublime out.


----------



## BUFF

Nice 78, that was my first new pickup but mine was green. Had a lot of fun with that truck, I picked up a 78 Bronco, 400,4spd acouple of years ago. It's a bit of a builder and have it parked. I've been buying parts when the cash is there. 

Got any pics of the Green thing?


----------



## sublime68charge

BUFF;1189010 said:


> Nice 78, that was my first new pickup but mine was green. Had a lot of fun with that truck, I picked up a 78 Bronco, 400,4spd acouple of years ago. It's a bit of a builder and have it parked. I've been buying parts when the cash is there.
> 
> Got any pics of the Green thing?


thanks for the prop's

combo pic, the 78 ford and then the 68 charger.
this is one of my Fav's


----------



## weareweird69

beaver2;1182418 said:


> Newest member to my collection. Purchased off government auction. NO RUST anywhere, except some light surface rust on the frame. Ex- air force truck. The only problem it has is the AF had some hazardous material placards mounted on it, so there are some holes drilled into the bed and tailgate. It has a gas engine which is not running (5.8 liter if anyone needs cheap parts...) The transmission only as around 20,000 miles on it, 60,000 for the whole truck.
> 
> Came with the winch bumper too payup
> 
> It's getting a 12 valve cummins.....
> 
> I'll post some higher quality pictures if any one is interested.


What do you want for the motor, and why does it not run?


----------



## weareweird69

And Ill join this club... Ive got to make a few posts.

my Daily Driver Powerstroke.

























173,000 miles on it, with more stuff done than I can list.
To name a few things...

06 Axle swap, Climate Control, Power seat out of an F150, Deluxe Visors out of an F150, Auto-dim mirror out of a Crown Vic, Bronco Signal Mirrors, and the list goes on and on...

If you want to know more, reply, and ill give you the whole list lol


----------



## weareweird69

The 96 F350 that is on plow duty.


































It has a sick 351, which will be getting a Lightning Motor at some point


----------



## weareweird69

Now, if your wondering where the Lightning motor is coming from, then this is where. Because its getting a 393 at some point, its currently a short block in my garage.










YES, I have fun in the truck!









A picture of them all, last spring.









One with my 03 Cobra.









Can you tell I like the 92-96 Body?


----------



## weareweird69

my old 82 F150, its sitting now, but I plan on fixing it up and driving it again.

Just put all new gaskets in the motor, and a new clutch, truck runs amazing, but needs some carb work and some rust repair. I wont sell it, cause whoever buys it, will put it in a junkyard. I even had someone stop and ask me if I wanted it junked! I told him to get lost.


























Its even got its own parts truck!


----------



## patlalandebutt

weareweird69 i love that collection of trucks! its definitely something i'd love to own some day!

before anyone would ask, PLEASE state the whole list of mods done to you DD lol
that truck looks absolutely fantastic! 
is that front bumper custom or did you buy that?
if so , i really think you should take out that rear bumper and replace it with a paint match peice! 
once again fantastic trucks, im also a big fan of 92-96 body style! would love to have one!


----------



## weareweird69

patlalandebutt;1189216 said:


> weareweird69 i love that collection of trucks! its definitely something i'd love to own some day!
> 
> before anyone would ask, PLEASE state the whole list of mods done to you DD lol
> that truck looks absolutely fantastic!
> is that front bumper custom or did you buy that?
> if so , i really think you should take out that rear bumper and replace it with a paint match peice!
> once again fantastic trucks, im also a big fan of 92-96 body style! would love to have one!


Thanks! Ive been working on this "collection" since I was 16, and im going to be 25 this month.

Started with the Lightning, then I got my 82, then I got a 96 F150 and a 93 F150. Sold the 93 F150, then I traded the 96 F150 in on my 95 PSD, then I just got the 96 F350 last Feburary.

The front Bumper is one from Buckstop Truckware. I love it, its engineered great, and all the welds are perfect.
And, you said you wanted a Mod list?

Engine Mods:
Tymar 3x4" Turbo Downpipe
4" straight pipe 
5" Pipe up thru bed
5" T-pipe in Bed with 5" Chrome elbows.
5" 36" Chrome Miter Stacks.
6 position Tuner
Tony Wildman Tuned!
K&N air Filter 
Adjustable Turbo Timer
Stancor GPR

Transmission Mods:
Alto Red Eagle Clutch Band
Alto Red Eagle Clutches
Kolene Steel's
Extra Clutches and Steels:
---Intermediate Clutch
---Overdrive Clutch
---Coast Clutch
---Forward Clutch
---Reverse Clutch
---Direct Clutch
Trans-Go Tugger Shift kit
Trans-Go Tugger Pump Mod
Updated Steel Planetary
Custom Triple Disk Torque Converter
Full Rebuild as of 1-25-09
Jasper K405-EL Tranny cooler kit.
---26,000 lb cooler
---3/8" Stainless Steel Transmission Lines
---Larger Transmission body fittings
---Bypass Radiator cooler

Suspension/Steering Mods
NEW Steering Box 
2006 F250 Axle Swap
2006 F250 Front Suspension

Interior Mods:
Complete Performance Quad A-pillar Gauge Pod
Autometer Ultra-Lite Pyrometer Gauge
Autometer Ultra-Lite Trans Temp Gauge
Autometer Ultra-Lite Boost Gauge
AeroForce Interceptor Scan Gauge
New Style Dome Light
Lighted Vanity Sun Visors, Driver + Passenger
92-93 Blue Ford Oval Horn Button
Power Inverter
Climate Control 
Gentex Auto-Dim rear view mirror w/compass
Rear Seat Delete

Exterior Mods:
20% Tint On Front windows
5% Tint everywhere else
C.R. Laurence Power Rear Window
Lund Vent Visors
Cervini's Cowl Hood
Buckstop Baja Winch Bumper 
Klight 9007 TRUE H.I.D. headlighs with hi/low feature
150 Watt KC 6" Daylighters
Diamond Headlights
Diamond Marker Lights
Diamond Turn Signals
Euro Simulated LED Tail Lights
Diamondplate Tailgate protector
Diamondplate Bed Rail covers
Diamondplate Weatherguard Toolbox.
Road Warrior 8" Drop Rear Bumper
2006 Ford 17" Aluminum Wheels
Discoverer ATR 285-70-17 Tires 
Ford Tailgate
Ford Grille
Ford Bronco Signal Mirrors, Summer Only

Stereo Equipment:
Pioneer DEH-P870MP Head Unit
Pioneer CD-IB100II I-POD Interface
Pioneer AVD-W8000 8" LCD Monitor
Sirius Satellite Radio
Clarion DVD/MP3 Player
Boston Accoustic Front Speakers
Boston Accoustic Rear Speakers
Eclipse 12" SW7200 Subwoofers (2) 1500W Max, 500W RMS 
Eclipse 500x2 DA6213 Amplifier

I have a Hydroboost braking system in the works over here for it as well.

Here are some pictures of some of the stuff.
Front axle/suspension









Climate control









Deluxe Visors









Signal Mirrors









Most of my mods, come from other Ford Vehicles, like the ones above haha


----------



## mwalsh9152

I really like the climate control, whats the story on that?


----------



## weareweird69

Here it is in a nutshell. http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/94...214-so-you-want-climate-control-your-obs.html

Ill be revising it again shortly to an updated EATC Headunit that accepts steering wheel controls. You can guess what im getting at haha


----------



## FordFisherman

Nice fleet!


----------



## weareweird69

Thank you! I have an addiction, and I cant help it lol


----------



## mwalsh9152

awesome work! It looks like it belongs in there


----------



## weareweird69

That's cause its supposed to be there! Haha.

I coudnt have done it without the help of Bill on that site.


----------



## mwalsh9152

yeah, I hear ya. I can say the same about my Bronco, the good sites are such a huge wealth of information.


----------



## weareweird69

Especially since the aftermarket doesn't acknowledge our style trucks.


----------



## Mark13

Your 95 F250 is awesome weareweird. I'd love to get my hands on something like that. I'm not a big fan of stacks, but that's all I'd change on your truck.


----------



## weareweird69

Thank you! The stacks have always been a controversial topic. Some love and some hate. I was going to yank them.off but decided to leave them there cause im so used to it. Haha. But there is a lot of time money blood and sweat into that truck. I bought it 5 years ago totally stock with 76000 miles. I've got over 170000 on it now.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Awesome fleet Weareweird!!! That Powerstroke is real nice as well as that regular cab you have.


----------



## weareweird69

Thank you! Me and my father have 7 trucks older than 1996. They just don't build them that way anymore lol

I don't plan on selling them either I've got an addiction haha


----------



## Andy96XLT

Alright guys time for me to join.... I have a new to me 1995 Ford F250 with the 351W and a E40D Trans. I bought the truck the day before thanksgiving with 94,9XX miles on it. It had a new bed on it in primer and was in great condition except for rust on the drivers sill and a few other small places. I picked up the truck for $3200. Decided to paint it and get the rust fixed, so another $1200, and just bought a western pro plow 7.6 with all wiring and mount for $1200. Here is the truck as it looks today. Hope you enjoy!

Before:



















After


----------



## Andy96XLT

and a couple plowing


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Andy96XLT;1199775 said:


> and a couple plowing


You need to paint that plow to match that like brand new truck


----------



## Andy96XLT

I know haha. its almost depressing.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Some random shots


----------



## Welderguy24

Wesley's Lawn;1239817 said:


> Some random shots


what did tommy do to his headlights?


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Welderguy24;1239841 said:


> what did tommy do to his headlights?


Ah that's from when he traded the 8.2 for the 9.2, the headlight housings were junk and he didn't have time to get new ones before that storm.


----------



## Welderguy24

Wesley's Lawn;1239849 said:


> Ah that's from when he traded the 8.2 for the 9.2, the headlight housings were junk and he didn't have time to get new ones before that storm.


He's starting to look like SABAS!!!!!!


----------



## grosser397

dont worry the new lights were on hours after that pic! think it looks so ****** with out lights, traded my 8 2 straight up for that 9 2. the 9 2 is a nice plow tho so i got a sweet deal


----------



## DRBLawnBuster

For Sale

1995 Ford F-250 XL 4x4 
Automatic 
Lock-out hubs 
104k miles 
New Oil pan, Front Gas Tank,Water Pump,Rear Brakes,Front End parts, Power Brake booster,Front shocks,Muffler & Tail pipe,Tune-up, 02 sensor 
Body Very Good Condtion 
Runs Great


----------



## 91AK250

few new pics in the daylight....have not washed her all season needs to be cleaned up. but the paints holding up pretty damn good after 4 years.


















little 5.0 has fun moving 600lbs of ballest and the plow but she does everything i need just fine.


----------



## weareweird69

WOW i cant believe you have a 5.0 in that thing. my 5.8 feels under powered lol


----------



## 91AK250

she does ok with the 4:10s and 265/75s. she wont win any races but she gets the job done. i had never seen a 5.0 f-250 before but apparently they made them lol just keeping speed up big hills takes some skill with the weight and plow on. gotta run the piss outta her but she never complains.


----------



## 87chevy

Personally that truck would look sweet with the wheels that are on DRB's truck


----------



## weareweird69

91AK250;1248322 said:


> she does ok with the 4:10s and 265/75s. she wont win any races but she gets the job done. i had never seen a 5.0 f-250 before but apparently they made them lol just keeping speed up big hills takes some skill with the weight and plow on. gotta run the piss outta her but she never complains.


Yeah they made them!

Id never buy another 5.0 truck Had one in an F150. i hated it lol

Heres three new ones of my trucks.

The 95 psd

















the 96, with a t444e (7.3 PSD) in the bed. and it weighed about 1400lbs lol









See all the snow we have???? yeah...

They say 3-5 tomorrow night. Ill believe it when i see it lol


----------



## 91AK250

i would love to find some nice factory alloys for her but they are hard to find for a decent price. and i kinda like my hubcaps! lol!

for what i do it does allright, but that 5.0 sure drinks gas just as well as a 460 haha i wish it got the milage my V10 does...but then again it doesnt plow. if it was a daily driver i would want a 351 or 460 in her. but seeing as how she gets maybe 1500 miles a year its no biggie.

you sir have some BEAUTIFUL trucks! absolutly stunning. i love the factory type mods also thats somthing i try to do with my trucks also. the silver one is my fav!!!


----------



## 87chevy

So freakin B.A.


----------



## weareweird69

Thank you guys! Takes a lot of work, and time, and money lol

And, i get 6mpg plowing in the 96. its a 351.

you can also follow me, if you follow the blue smoke...

Its getting pulled in the summer, bored to a 357, Lightning cam, GT40 heads and an Edelbrock upper and lower with a mustang style setup. lol


----------



## 91AK250

i have a parts 5.0 explorer which has all the GT40 stuff. but i dont know that i wanna mess with it. since the 5.0 and tranny only have 10k miles on them.


----------



## weareweird69

haha, you cant, well, you can, use those heads on your truck. you have to have SPECIAL headers for those GT40 heads. they are considered a GT-40P and have different spark plug hole locations.

goto a scrap yard, I can get an upper and lower for like 50 bucks around here.


----------



## 91AK250

eh, shes does allright the way she is lol if i need more TQ i just pop it in 4low


----------



## weareweird69

lol that works!


----------



## ngghd92

*my 1997 ford f350 psd*

320,000 mils.
super chip
cold air kit
straight pipe
8' fisher mm1


----------



## ngghd92

*and again*

older picture, now has clear headlights, and backrack with 4 spot lights


----------



## ngghd92

*again*

the day before rhode islands1st snow storm, plow was mint looking lol


----------



## ngghd92

6000khids. and alotttt of amber and red running lights


----------



## 87chevy

Holy running lights batman


----------



## wolfmobile8

ngghd92;1249065 said:


> 320,000 mils.
> super chip
> cold air kit
> straight pipe
> 8' fisher mm1


nice truck


----------



## ngghd92

wolfmobile8;1249674 said:


> nice truck


thank you.!


----------



## DozerDoug

Here is a couple pics of my truck.


----------



## BUFF

Nice ride.......Thumbs Up


----------



## weareweird69

Very nice, how you like plowing with that long som *****? lol


----------



## DozerDoug

Well when I bought the plow it was either put it on my good truck or the work truck crewcab. I figured I'd rather sit in my extended cab then plow with the cc. The crewcab is a 2004 f-350 xl model, so my old 96 is still way nicer to drive. It would be nice in a few spots to have a reg cab and or a short bed, but ya run what ya brung.


----------



## weareweird69

Ohhhh just brining this back up 

Put an intercooler in my Powerstroke finally.


----------



## Mark13

weareweird69;1301718 said:


> Ohhhh just brining this back up
> 
> Put an intercooler in my Powerstroke finally.


Looks good! You ever want to get rid of that truck be sure to let me (and probably about 50 other people on here) know


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks! I dont know why, but everyone wants to buy it LOL

The PA habitat is starting to get to it, I am going to have to start doing some paint cleaning and rust fixing soon. Bed is coming off this winter, and I am going to remove the stacks, blast and coat the frame, and fix anything wrong with the bed.

Then at some point, Ill do the same thing to the Cab.

OH, you guys might wanna pick up the Nov. Issue of Diesel Power when it comes out in the first week of October. Trust me lol

And I also did some interior things...


----------



## wideout

DozerDoug;1253373 said:


> Here is a couple pics of my truck.


Not a ford fan but i really like your truck


----------



## GMCHD plower

weareweird69;1301747 said:


> Thanks! I dont know why, but everyone wants to buy it LOL
> 
> The PA habitat is starting to get to it, I am going to have to start doing some paint cleaning and rust fixing soon. Bed is coming off this winter, and I am going to remove the stacks, blast and coat the frame, and fix anything wrong with the bed.
> 
> Then at some point, Ill do the same thing to the Cab.
> 
> OH, you guys might wanna pick up the Nov. Issue of Diesel Power when it comes out in the first week of October. Trust me lol
> 
> And I also did some interior things...


Looks great!! Whats the screen for?


----------



## weareweird69

Movies and back up camera lol


----------



## SIWEL

Here is my newest, 1997 Ford F350 XL 351 Auto.

She needs a liitle work, needs 2 front fenders, installing a flat bed, and painting the truck. Has fisher push plates, just found a plow for it.


----------



## weareweird69

That was always a nice color on those trucks! What you gonna do with the bed then?


----------



## SIWEL

I have a flat bed all ready to go. It has a dump hoist that is brand new, just need to install it.


----------



## weareweird69

Because I just CANT help myself.


----------



## BUFF

1st. Nice, what magazine.
2nd.


----------



## weareweird69

November issue of Diesel Power.

Thank you!


----------



## 4wydnr

I just read through the article and have to say congratulations! You've done an awesome job making your truck your own and deserve some recognition for your hard work.


----------



## weareweird69

Thank you!

It was a job. But the mag was a bonus for me. I made the truck my own and it was enough that it merited me a feature in a well known magazine. Its definitely an accomplishment for my work. But I enjoyed the whole process!


----------



## snowplowpro

here is my 96 f250 7.6 western unimount xlt i made it flat black hopefully we get a good enough winter i can paint it in the spring.


----------



## snowplowpro

here is one more


----------



## 87chevy

weareweird69;1316045 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It was a job. But the mag was a bonus for me. I made the truck my own and it was enough that it merited me a feature in a well known magazine. Its definitely an accomplishment for my work. But I enjoyed the whole process!


I just grabbed that copy today!! Flippin through it and holy crap! I know that truck!! How bout that expedition truck?


----------



## weareweird69

Ive always loved those expedition trucks. Kinda like a go anywhere do anything kinda vehicle.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

october is still in my local news stand so pist!


----------



## weareweird69

WOW really? thats unusual...


----------



## snowplowpro

Weareweird those are some nice trucks you got 

one question were did you get that hood from on your silver truck i been looking for one .


----------



## weareweird69

Its a Cervini's fiberglass hood.

And thank you!


----------



## Advantage

weareweird69;1301797 said:


> Movies and back up camera lol


First off, awesome truck!
Secondly, how the heck did you get the steering wheel to work? (forgive me if i missed it earlier in the thread)
And what brand back up camera? I'd like to pick one up.

I have something up my sleeve to add to this thread. Pics to come............


----------



## weareweird69

Advantage;1332360 said:


> First off, awesome truck!
> Secondly, how the heck did you get the steering wheel to work? (forgive me if i missed it earlier in the thread)
> And what brand back up camera? I'd like to pick one up.
> 
> I have something up my sleeve to add to this thread. Pics to come............


Thank you!

Its not hard really. just making wires see each other. 

and the camera is an Alpine unit, i just changed it to the alpine unit, and love it.


----------



## Advantage

Thanks. I am going to look into that camera.


----------



## dieseltech

weareweird69;1317990 said:


> Its a Cervini's fiberglass hood.
> 
> And thank you!


Cervinis has some good stuff!


----------



## weareweird69

No problem, and I know they do!

We have about 6 of their products.


----------



## 91AK250

plow is on for the season


----------



## DCS MN

Latest Project - 
'97 F350
87xxx Miles
Power Stroke
Frame sandblasted and coated
Some new steel, repainted
New aluminum bed
Came from Conneticut - Had some issues but price was right...


----------



## BUFF

DCS MN;1344471 said:


> Latest Project -
> '97 F350
> 87xxx Miles
> Power Stroke
> Frame sandblasted and coated
> Some new steel, repainted
> New aluminum bed
> Came from Conneticut - Had some issues but price was right...


Nice project,so what's next on the agenda? enjoy building it........


----------



## DCS MN

BUFF;1344478 said:


> Nice project,so what's next on the agenda? enjoy building it........


There is a brand new 9'2" with wings sitting out side and a salt dogg waiting at the dealer once the flatbed is bolted down and wired this weekend.

Clean the cab up and shes ready for work.


----------



## BUFF

DCS MN;1344486 said:


> There is a brand new 9'2" with wings sitting out side and a salt dogg waiting at the dealer once the flatbed is bolted down and wired this weekend.
> 
> Clean the cab up and shes ready for work.


That should do it.......


----------



## weareweird69

That's a beautiful truck


----------



## Cooter24

Very sharp truck. Nice looking flatbed. Are you staying with the small mirrors?


----------



## thesnowman269

DCS MN;1344471 said:


> Latest Project -
> '97 F350
> 87xxx Miles
> Power Stroke
> Frame sandblasted and coated
> Some new steel, repainted
> New aluminum bed
> Came from Conneticut - Had some issues but price was right...


  beautiful truck :salute:


----------



## DCS MN

Almost done.


----------



## DCS MN

Back too.

One more day.


----------



## wolfmobile8

DCS MN;1350097 said:


> Almost done.


Man nice obs stroker Thumbs Up. I would love to have that as my second plow truck. That thing will push some snow this winter for sure haha. Now it needs lots of running lights and strobes


----------



## weareweird69

Wow, i want that truck and plow lol


----------



## ProdigalSonCTG

My F-450. I hope to have a plow for it soon.


----------



## randomb0b123

your truck looks great what aluminum bed do you have? ive been looking at alot of them but ive only found one i like so far. is your truck a 5 speed?


----------



## RONK

DCS MN,your truck does look great,I'm curious too about the bed?I might have missed it,diesel or gas?


----------



## Advantage

*'97 f350 psd*

Here she is all set up for winter. Can anyone recommend good replacement mirrors? They are the only thing I hate about this truck.


----------



## weareweird69

Replacement? As in, the mirror is junk and wiggles? Buy a new one from Ford, the aftermarket ones suck.

As for full replacement? There is nothing you can replace it with, but you can get crafty with other mirrors and bolt them to the arm.


----------



## Advantage

weareweird69;1353422 said:


> Replacement? As in, the mirror is junk and wiggles? Buy a new one from Ford, the aftermarket ones suck.
> 
> As for full replacement? There is nothing you can replace it with, but you can get crafty with other mirrors and bolt them to the arm.


Yeah, that's what I was afraid of. The existing mirrors are in great shape, I just don't like this style that bolts to the door.


----------



## weareweird69

Theres no getting around it, unless you weld up the wing window, or put the sport mirrors on it, like what my trucks have. Even that requires drilling and patching


----------



## 91AK250

i just picked up a bronco..my first one!


----------



## abbe

Advantage your truck is mean


----------



## Jelinek61

DCS MN;1344471 said:


> Latest Project -
> '97 F350
> 87xxx Miles
> Power Stroke
> Frame sandblasted and coated
> Some new steel, repainted
> New aluminum bed
> Came from Conneticut - Had some issues but price was right...


Nice truck, what brand flatbed is that? and how much did you pay if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Advantage

abbe;1353959 said:


> Advantage your truck is mean


Haha, thanks. I love it. The phone pics don't do it justice, I'll have to take some with a real camera.


----------



## weareweird69

Ive always wanted a bronco!


----------



## L.I.Mike

Bronco is a great plow truck and daily driver. Mine just turned 210000 miles.


----------



## BDTRUX

*toys & tow vehicle*

My white & tan '96 f250 with 7.3. I put a 4" lift kit with a dana 60. The 4" lift kit & dana 60 came from the black '94 f350 once I put 2.5 tons in. I just bought the trailer this summer.


----------



## weareweird69

Now thats a setup there lol


----------



## abbe

I think i got wood.


----------



## MickiRig1

I seen a 80's Big Bronco at my local Pull Apart yard this summer.They cut the body off behind the front seats. Made a pickup bed and tail gate out of aluminum diamond plate. It even had a real glass window behind the seats.Who ever did it could weld too. It looked like a pro job. I should of taken pictures of it.


----------



## randomb0b123

speechless


----------



## BGcontracting

05' Powerstroke with a Meyers 8.5 superV2


----------



## randomb0b123

That's not obs........ its a ubs


----------



## DCS MN

randomb0b123;1350380 said:


> your truck looks great what aluminum bed do you have? ive been looking at alot of them but ive only found one i like so far. is your truck a 5 speed?


The bed is made by pro-tech I belive. Its at the shop so I will check it out. It was ordered for a chevy special and sat at the truck store for the last two years, I just happen to stop by at the right time and picked it up for $3300.00.

I did have to cut 2.5" off the frame to mount it though. I have a salt dogg 2yd spreader on it now and fits perfect.

Its a auto trans.


----------



## DCS MN

RONK;1350472 said:


> DCS MN,your truck does look great,I'm curious too about the bed?I might have missed it,diesel or gas?


Diesel. And pro-tech aluminum bed.


----------



## sparksrides

my OBS fleet, the last pic is at my brothers shop we only own the two on the end[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## weareweird69

Now thats keeping it in the family!


----------



## Drew2010

BGcontracting;1357874 said:


> 05' Powerstroke with a Meyers 8.5 superV2


UGH... One post and its in the wrong thread... plus a meyer. not a good start.......


----------



## Drew2010

Drew2010;774706 said:


> Just got the plow on last Saturday. I found the plow a little late in the season. Oh well, just get ready for next season right.
> 
> Here's a link for the picture and some others.
> http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii307/drewnederhoff/


Here is how the 96 is looking now. A little different then on page 2

Pic 1. Custom Solid axle Swap

Pic 2 & 3. Pretty much how it is now


----------



## Drew2010

And here is my 90 that I picked up last Nov.


----------



## Dissociative

well, i am in your club..i grabbed a 93 f150 4x4 and i will take ALL the advice and tricks you guys can throw at me about it and the 4.9L it came with. 

3g alt and f250 coils and leafs are first on list.....what else....pics coming soon. 7.6 western


----------



## DCS MN

DCS MN;1350097 said:


> Almost done.


Just some odds and ends now. Forgive me for the wood side boards, aluminum are coming.


----------



## Advantage

Looks awesome!


----------



## wolfmobile8

DCS MN;1360282 said:


> Just some odds and ends now. Forgive me for the wood side boards, aluminum are coming.


Looks great keep the pics comming. Thumbs Up


----------



## Dissociative

MAN......i am friggin speechless...that looks really nice....


----------



## Dissociative

HEY WAIT.......you gotta X those straps dont ya?


----------



## randomb0b123

looks awesome i love the mudflaps! i never thought those mirrors were big enough for the truck though


----------



## buttaluv

DCS MN;1360282 said:


> Just some odds and ends now. Forgive me for the wood side boards, aluminum are coming.


man....speaking of wood! that rig is awesome


----------



## ngghd92

newest picyure with the plow on


----------



## weareweird69

Lookin good!


----------



## BUFF

*Some Suspension work*

Over Thanksgiving I replaced all the spring bushing, new shocks, steering stabilizer, add-a-leafs, and new U-Bolts all the way around. I also put a set of GY Duratracs on it about two weeks ago.
Anyone that hasn't replaced the front spring bushings needs to, it makes a world of difference in the handling.


----------



## Turf Commando

Bravo to all you Ford fever owners....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mackman

Hey buff
Thats a mean looking truck. It looks like it means business. Im not a fan of black wheels but that truck pulls it off. Nice looking truck. Thumbs Up


----------



## wolfmobile8

ngghd92;1363571 said:


> newest picyure with the plow on


Looks good nice obs keep the pics comming Thumbs Up.


----------



## Turf Commando

I'll always have Ford fever and never seek help...!


----------



## BUFF

Mackman;1366129 said:


> Hey buff
> Thats a mean looking truck. It looks like it means business. Im not a fan of black wheels but that truck pulls it off. Nice looking truck. Thumbs Up


Thanks Mackman, the wheels are OEM and I just blasted and painted them. It's a plow truck so frills like chrome or alloy wheels are a waste of money IMO, they don't make you any more money. But we all have our own likes and dislikes.

Not saying your dump is a road queen but a rig like that deserves bling........Thumbs Up


----------



## randomb0b123

commando how does f150 hold up? dumb front axle give you any problems? how much does it sink?


----------



## Turf Commando

randomb0b123;1366602 said:


> commando how does f150 hold up? dumb front axle give you any problems? how much does it sink?


Never measured, but I won't lie it does drop.. The front coil springs have been swapped out for F250 2WD ones and the rear has few leafs added. All in all it's just used for small lots and driveways...


----------



## randomb0b123

buff whats your address and when are you not home? and where do you keep the keys for your truck? just curious


----------



## Mackman

randomb0b123;1367350 said:


> buff whats your address and when are you not home? and where do you keep the keys for your truck? just curious


I will be your lookout if we can share it. You can use it one stporm and i will use it one storm lol


----------



## randomb0b123

you got a deal!


----------



## BUFF

randomb0b123;1367350 said:


> buff whats your address and when are you not home? and where do you keep the keys for your truck? just curious





Mackman;1367395 said:


> I will be your lookout if we can share it. You can use it one stporm and i will use it one storm lol


Ha!!!, if you guys only knew...............
To tempt you even more ****** only has 47K on the dial, it's like a new truck.
I bought it about 2 1/2 yrs ago with 27K, it had a Knapahide Utility box and the plow on it and I gave $7K for it. I sold the Utility box for $1500, bought the flat bed for $450. The bed was 9ft long and the back was messed up so I shorten it 8ft, built the rear apron and added all the lights. I ended up putting another $200 into the bed when it was all done.

The front bumper was last years creation, I like running a full bumper on my trucks due to the Elk,Deer and Wild Turkey's running around by me. Even a Turkey can ruin you day when it goes through the grill.


----------



## MickiRig1

Buff: That is a bad ass looking truck! A little V spreeder on the flat bed and you are set. We are neck deep in Turkeys and Deer around here. The bleeding hearts don't want to thin them out! Oh Oh bambe might suffer!


----------



## BUFF

MickiRig1;1368368 said:


> Buff: That is a bad ass looking truck! A little V spreeder on the flat bed and you are set. We are neck deep in Turkeys and Deer around here. The bleeding hearts don't want to thin them out! Oh Oh bambe might suffer!


Yeah the truck works really well. I only have a few properties I spread sand/salt on and can't justify a V-Box. We get a lot of sun in Colorado (300+ days) and being at a mile hi once you scrape it, it melts off quick.
I smoked a Turkey over the summer with my '08, nothing but feathers, a Tom in the grill guard and no damage.
I've had a few close encounters with this bunch, just imagine tooling down the road at 4am, snowing an inch an hour and having them come blazing across the road.


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

I'll throw my fleet up for ya'll. Gota keep up with weareweird69 LOL

Summer DD
Info's in sig


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

And the rest.

Winter DD
Last winter










current pic










Future back-up plow truck










'95 part truck


----------



## BDTRUX

Lawn Ranger, how do you like the Hiniker C-plow ?


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

BDTRUX;1388667 said:


> Lawn Ranger, how do you like the Hiniker C-plow ?


I loooove it. I do a lot of dock work and residential, for me it works way better for back dragging than a conventional plow ever did.

The only thing that would make it better is a C plow / V plow combo. That would be awesome. Thumbs Up


----------



## 91AK250

my '91 with my first stuck of the season...and i got stuck twice tonight! damn ice under the snow.


----------



## mercer_me

This probably isn't exactly what you guys are looking for. But, I couple years ago I bought this 1985 F-150 300 CUI strait 6 with a 4 speed. It had a 7.5' Fisher Speed Cast on it, witch was in real good shape and it even had original working head light. I never plowed with it, I bought it for $500 and sold it for $800 and I never put a dime in it. I probably could have got more for it if I had held on to it until Fall but, I was getting sick of looking at it so I took the first $800 offer. The kid I bought it off cut the sides of the body off to make a flat bed. It originally had a step side and I still have the fiber glass step side fender that came on the truck if anybody is interested in them let me know.


----------



## 02powerstroke




----------



## TheLawnRanger2

02powerstroke;1389801 said:


>


Lookin' good! Thumbs Up


----------



## snow problem

Here is my new to me 1997 PSD.


----------



## snow problem

Here is another shot.


----------



## chas4x4

Nice truck looks in great shape good luck with it.


----------



## Antlerart06

I have
99 F250 SD crew cab 5 speed 4x4 5.4 bought new
99 F350 SD dually reg cab 5 speed 4x4 5.4 bought it used
99 F350SD ext cab short bed 7.3 auto 4x4 bought it new
02 F350 SD longbed auto 5.4 4x4 bought it used


----------



## randomb0b123

Those aren't obs those are hideous lousy98+ up trucks dont contaminate the thread of beautiful trucks


----------



## randomb0b123

Nice truck snow problem those are good colors


----------



## snow problem

Thanks, had been looking for an obs f-350 PSD for a long time, they are very hard to find.


----------



## randomb0b123

Yes I've noticed too many 250s


----------



## chas4x4

How many miles on her looks like new


----------



## snow problem

she's just broken in 225,000 lol,


----------



## S-205

Give us all the details on that '97. Miles, any problems, price, where's it from?


----------



## snow problem

No problems, new trans, looks better in person, runs great, was very well mantained, just driving alot back and fourth to Fla. it was not cheap, that for sure.


----------



## S-205

Yep they're hard to find and when you find one people know that 7.3's are desirable and the selling price reflects that for sure!


----------



## BUFF

SmokeyBacon;1441509 said:


> Yep they're hard to find and when you find one people know that 7.3's are desirable and the selling price reflects that for sure!


Here's a pretty clean one with not to many miles on, throw a solid axle under the front of it and it'd be a happy thing.

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2836508556.html


----------



## cwpropertys

*my 1996*

my 1996 7.3


----------



## wolfmobile8

cwpropertys;1441577 said:


> my 1996 7.3


looks good. The xblade needs a flap now.


----------



## weareweird69

WOW, that truck has 226K on it? looks beautiful man.


----------



## randomb0b123

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/96-F...3322912?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item35b95fb120

i will have dreams about this truck
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1996...4024710?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item41626a8e86


----------



## Stik208

randomb0b123;1446521 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/96-F...3322912?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item35b95fb120
> 
> i will have dreams about this truck
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1996...4024710?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item41626a8e86


Ill take something 10 years newer for those prices, hell even 2 trucks.


----------



## randomb0b123

You'd rather have a hideous truck with a junk6 leaker?


----------



## Stik208

I dont know about the 6.0 some are good some are bad its a crap shoot. I would go 6.8 then 5.4 for a Ford. Im also saying for the 21k the second guy wants you could get 1 nicer newer truck and an older backup if needed.


----------



## randomb0b123

your right id much rather replace exhaust manifolds, gaskets and studs every 20k miles and have a severly underpowered truck than have to put head studs and turbos on 6 leakers every 30k miles


----------



## Mackman

randomb0b123;1446726 said:


> your right id much rather replace exhaust manifolds, gaskets and studs every 20k miles and have a severly underpowered truck than have to put head studs and turbos on 6 leakers every 30k miles


lol thats why my 6.0 has 62,000 miles and has never been touch.


----------



## wideout

Mackman;1446769 said:


> lol thats why my 6.0 has 62,000 miles and has never been touch.


the hospital here just had to drop a new 6.0 in one of there ambulances at 53000 and the maintenance on it has been absolutely top notch and on time since bought new. Don't know much about fords but I do know that motor Havre them nothing but


----------



## wideout

Mackman;1446769 said:


> lol thats why my 6.0 has 62,000 miles and has never been touch.


the hospital here just had to drop a new 6.0 in one of there ambulances at 53000 and the maintenance on it has been absolutely top notch and on time since bought new. Don't know much about fords but I do know that motor Has gave them nothing but problems


----------



## randomb0b123

Place I used to work had to replace a turbo at 30k. Junk


----------



## GMD1984

my2006 w/60k 6.0 has had 7 erg's and coolers, 3 head jobs, 2 fuel pumps, 1 rear end, 5 turbos, 2 fuel press regs,1 oil pump, 3 water fuel manifolds, thats what i can think of off the top of me head. and that just my daly driver i baby her and maintain her like crazy!!! then theres the 05 dump with 63k witch i didn't even make it home from the dealer when i bought it new and i live 2.7 miles from the dealer. ford has between the two truck about 75+ k in to them


----------



## Mark13

randomb0b123;1446726 said:


> your right id much rather replace exhaust manifolds, gaskets and studs every 20k miles and have a severly underpowered truck than have to put head studs and turbos on 6 leakers every 30k miles





randomb0b123;1446791 said:


> Place I used to work had to replace a turbo at 30k. Junk


So your generalizing all trucks based upon your experience with one truck?

Some 6.0's are good, I have a friend with an 05 that's had great luck and is right around 100k.

I've been around plenty others that absolutely suck, been left stranded by them, had friends call for rides/help, and watched plenty others being repaired.

Most 6.0's can be made reliable, problem is it takes a few dozen franklins to do so.

Egr delete, coolant flush and filter, head studs, some updated fittings, (I feel like I'm forgetting something else) and it should be good to go and be a lot of fun to drive, especially with a tuner and some bolt ons.


----------



## weareweird69

Seems like this thread went way off topic.

I put a new light on my 95.


----------



## weareweird69

I also fixed the battery wiring on my 96.










I actually got to use it twice this year!


----------



## Mark13

weareweird69;1447226 said:


> Seems like this thread went way off topic.
> 
> I put a new light on my 95.


I think most things on here get way off topic.

Nice!! Rigid?

I want some lights from them but they sure cost a few bucks.


----------



## weareweird69

Yup. Rigid 30" e series. I got a good deal on it. But wow is it bright!


----------



## Mark13

weareweird69;1447232 said:


> Yup. Rigid 30" e series. I got a good deal on it. But wow is it bright!


If there is more good deals to be had feel free to PM me lol.

I wonder what their 50" will do if that's what a 30" looks like at night.


----------



## weareweird69

That photo was with my hid headlights too. But the led is amazing for sure lol.


----------



## Mark13

weareweird69;1447236 said:


> That photo was with my hid headlights too. But the led is amazing for sure lol.


I see in 2012 their adding intelligence, dimming, and high/low functions. I just may have to spring for one of those if I can find somewhere to mount one. Be an awesome driving light for the back roads. Using it around on coming traffic may cause a problem though, mostly for them.


----------



## RJ lindblom

I have a 90 F150 no plow on it. 302 5 speed with 157,000 miles

Here is a mockup of the headache rack and lights. The flatbed was built 9 years ago and on my 79 Ford. I retired the 79 and put the bed on this pickup.


----------



## randomb0b123

wearwierd what can you use that for? looks so bright that itd be illegal?


----------



## weareweird69

Back roads and work. Its illegal to use on the highway


----------



## randomb0b123

i see cool, whats the draw of that? you use that truck for work?


----------



## weareweird69

Drive it everyday on a construction site. Its 127w and 15amp draw


----------



## affekonig

Bringing it back - I picked up this beauty a little while ago. It's a 97 F250 HD with the 460 and short bed. Pretty rare combo, but super sweet.


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## BUFF

affekonig;1505539 said:


> Bringing it back - I picked up this beauty a little while ago. It's a 97 F250 HD with the 460 and short bed. Pretty rare combo, but super sweet.
> 
> 
> Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


Throw a Flatbed on it and a solid front-end under it and it'd be perfect.....just saying Thumbs Up

So what did you end up giving for it, I've been looking around for one myself.


----------



## affekonig

Ha! I'll never say. The price seemed right at the time and then it blew a brake lin on the way home. There have been a few other issues here and there, but I'm thinking that it should be a reliable truck for the winter, albeit thirsty. I've actually found a bunch of these over the years (ext cab short bed) and was always dissapointed that they only come with the 460 or diesel. The 460 is too thirsty and the diesel is too expensive. I found a perfect one when I lived in CO actually - white, diesel, 5 speed... So nice, but too expensive for me at the time.


----------



## BUFF

affekonig;1505704 said:


> Ha! I'll never say. The price seemed right at the time and then it blew a brake lin on the way home. There have been a few other issues here and there, but I'm thinking that it should be a reliable truck for the winter, albeit thirsty. I've actually found a bunch of these over the years (ext cab short bed) and was always dissapointed that they only come with the 460 or diesel. The 460 is too thirsty and the diesel is too expensive. I found a perfect one when I lived in CO actually - white, diesel, 5 speed... So nice, but too expensive for me at the time.


Yeah the 460 can drink......I can squeeze a constant 13.5 out of mine empty, but I do very little in town driving. I think anything smaller would be a dog though in Colorado.


----------



## affekonig

I had these two beauties when I lived in Steamboat and both had the 351. I would make those things scream driving back and forth from Boulder/Denver all the time because that's what it took to keep speed on a grade. That 460 would have been nice out there and I agree: it's almost necessary.


truck4 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


trucklot by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## Antlerart06

BUFF;1505733 said:


> Yeah the 460 can drink......I can squeeze a constant 13.5 out of mine empty, but I do very little in town driving. I think anything smaller would be a dog though in Colorado.


My 5.4 99 F250 crew cab pulled 5 Atv out in Colorado pulled like a dream and I avg 10 mpg
I been out there in F250 with 460 and was lucky to get 5 mpg


----------



## KissMyWake

HI, i have always used chevy or gmc 1500 trucks and have been relatively happy as far as most issues go. I am far enough in now that i know most of the problems and with my shop mechanic can take care of most things that come up. exp. Head gaskets, wheel bearings. things that happen when you abuse a truck 12 months a year.

One thing that has really started to become a problem is the horrible body rust issues. I understand that i am going to have some problems because of salting and exposer due to plowing but the chevy/gmc 1500 models are getting out of hand.

I am looking to replace a two trucks and add one so this seemed like a good time to make a change. And i figured go to the people who love their trucks and find out what they think. I do realize that most opinions here probably need to be rtaken with a grain of salt but are there any issues i need to be aware of. I am probably looking in the 2001 - 2003 F-150 model and price range.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

KissMyWake;1513682 said:


> HI, i have always used chevy or gmc 1500 trucks and have been relatively happy as far as most issues go. I am far enough in now that i know most of the problems and with my shop mechanic can take care of most things that come up. exp. Head gaskets, wheel bearings. things that happen when you abuse a truck 12 months a year.
> 
> One thing that has really started to become a problem is the horrible body rust issues. I understand that i am going to have some problems because of salting and exposer due to plowing but the chevy/gmc 1500 models are getting out of hand.
> 
> I am looking to replace a two trucks and add one so this seemed like a good time to make a change. And i figured go to the people who love their trucks and find out what they think. I do realize that most opinions here probably need to be rtaken with a grain of salt but are there any issues i need to be aware of. I am probably looking in the 2001 - 2003 F-150 model and price range.


The round body style f150 are kinda the clunkers of the f150 line. The first series triton motors were prone to there issues. and the bodys are well besides ugly prone to the rust in the rockers and bed sides. But since the desert racers used them theres a big after market in skins and fenders. I would say youd be better with after 04 but there tougher to find at a reasonable price. and plow prep isnt so common. but thats just bigger trans cooler and bigger alternator and springs


----------



## weareweird69

Well, lets revive this for the snowy season 

Picked up a 4 Door PSD a few weeks ago, and couldnt figure out why I needed such a long ass truck lol










So I carted it to the bottom corner of PA under Philly and traded it for this...










a 95 F-Superduty, 2wd with a PSD, and an auto.










Currently has a 14 foot flatbed, and when I got it, it didnt run. Now it runs great, but the plans are far from over...

Picked up a 99-04 F-450 rear axle, which is the big 8-bolt pattern. Gonna put it under the rear. But ONLY after I find a 99-04 F-450 Front axle thats 4x4. Gonna make it 4 wheel drive, hack the frame, put a 10-11 foot dump on it, and a plow.

I think I have issues haha


----------



## randomb0b123

cool idea but seems like alot of work for what you get? what size is that trailer


----------



## weareweird69

Well, so far im 1500 bucks into the whole deal.

20 foot, 10K


----------



## randomb0b123

good to know that when i find my dream crew cab long bed 5spd powestroke it will fit on my trailer. keep us updated on the dump truck


----------



## weareweird69

Its a slow process


----------



## 91AK250

thats freaking awesome! makes me wonder why the OBS super dutys never came in 4x4.

my 91 still looks the same, no damn snow worth plowing so shes just sitting ready.


----------



## BRAAAP

1995 f350 7.3


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

95 F250 XLT 4X4. Western plow. Just got it this summer, let the fun begin...


----------



## weareweird69

Good to see you guys are still buying and using these!

I love that copper brick man lol

And they did make them 4x4, but by third party companies. And they are STUPIDLY rare to find parts for. You can find 4x4 ones for sale, but for mint.


----------



## affekonig

I have a few more of my "new" 97. I swapped the moldboard on the Ultramount that it came with for an 8.5' from a Unimount I already had. I also went with one of my favorite paint schemes: Herculiner over rust.


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## weareweird69

I love that color


----------



## affekonig

Me too, I always wanted one like this. I buffed a small section of it just to see how it'd clean up and it came out nice. Unfortunately, I don't see myself replacing the panels with holes and getting it repainted. I'll just have to polish the 'ole turd the best I can and be happy with it.


----------



## plowking35

New to me 94 F 250 with smith electric spreader and modified Blizzard sw 860 which is now a 9, straight plow. 
Former local Fire dept service truck. Only 86000 miles. Installed new front springs. Has the 460 and C 6 tranny. Guzzles fuel like no tomorrow, but runs and plows good.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

One in the garage for winter, one waiting to plow!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Another shot...


----------



## randomb0b123

what are those things where your plow lights are supposed to be? you need to change ur pic to ur sweet new truck instead of that ugly body f150


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

randomb0b123;1545069 said:


> what are those things where your plow lights are supposed to be? you need to change ur pic to ur sweet new truck instead of that ugly body f150


Them are my temporary plow lights until I replace them with something like pictured below. My stock lights broke off, hell, them lights are brighter than my old ones lol


----------



## randomb0b123

like the new pic!! someone on here has these http://www.ebay.com/itm/Trucklite-T...V-Lamp-Light-Kit-12V-Truck-Lite-/180952501422 theyre awesome but i cant get myself to spend that much


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Wow those are pricey, and I'm not even sure I like the round look haha


----------



## Drew2010

KL&M Snow Div.;1544988 said:


> One in the garage for winter, one waiting to plow!
> View attachment 120063


Get side tracked mid-way through mounting the plow?



randomb0b123;1545344 said:


> like the new pic!! someone on here has these http://www.ebay.com/itm/Trucklite-T...V-Lamp-Light-Kit-12V-Truck-Lite-/180952501422 theyre awesome but i cant get myself to spend that much


You could make something very similar to those and spend probably less then half. Just piece some LED lights together on some custom brackets and bam... Probably could make it look better as well.

But in all reality, a pair of nighthawks would be hard to beat.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Drew2010;1545606 said:


> Get side tracked mid-way through mounting the plow?
> 
> You could make something very similar to those and spend probably less then half. Just piece some LED lights together on some custom brackets and bam... Probably could make it look better as well.
> 
> But in all reality, a pair of nighthawks would be hard to beat.


Haha the diesel is my DD for the winter months, so the plow will stay off until it snows.


----------



## mwalsh9152

here's a few of mine



















and for the fun part


----------



## MickiRig1

We received an old supervisor 1998- 351 auto - Bronco Lariat, from the south at my ambulance company. It had a little surface rust on the fender edges. White with company red stripe. Setup with a spot light, a full size strobe bar, corner strobes, take down, back flood, and ally lights in the bar. They put a new exhaust, brakes, transmission and tires on it. Used it for 3 month's and decided to send it to the auction. They would not sell it to me or tell me where it was going! Company policy! I wanted that truck BAD!


----------



## randomb0b123

mwalsh the only thing keeping that bronco from absolutley perfect is the tranny dipstick..shouldnt be there


----------



## mwalsh9152

thanks! I am thinking that when the day comes that my tranny fails, a ZF6 will likely find its way into it. 

Though, its far from perfect....its a rotted mess. I am actually going to be swapping a new cab onto this chassis in the next few weeks


----------



## randomb0b123

mwalsh9152;1549649 said:


> thanks! I am thinking that when the day comes that my tranny fails, a ZF6 will likely find its way into it.
> 
> Though, its far from perfect....its a rotted mess. I am actually going to be swapping a new cab onto this chassis in the next few weeks


dont tease me


----------



## CCPlow

We recently purchased a 1996 f350 powerstroke. Fairly nice shape has a rear end buiilt for hauling so should be good for pushing. Down fall is its a super crew long bed.. looking for plowing tips and sander tips for this "BEAST IN THE EAST"


----------



## Oxmow

*Ready for the "almost" storm Christmas day*

Got the beast hooked up for the storm that went south of us...nothing here but to take it back off again.


----------



## dieseld

Oxmow, now that is sweet! Love it. Super simple and functional.


----------



## weareweird69

Worked my 96 good this week. Got 8-9 inches since wednesday


----------



## weareweird69

Here is one from today.










And one pile from wednesday.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Beautiful truck!


----------



## linckeil

here's a video i put on youtube last week after installing some strobes on my 96 F350.

after seeing the strobing cab lights offered by atomic for the newer fords (they dont make it for the OBS trucks), i figured there had to be a way to do something similiar on our trucks. lights are brighter in person, video doesn't pick up the intensity.


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks! It may be going up for sale this summer


----------



## MickiRig1

I have never seen someone mount the spreader right to the frame like that. Without a flat bed or a regular bed. Better put some mud flaps on the rear tires. The state troopers will be on you about that.


----------



## sven_502

MickiRig1;1551521 said:


> I* have never seen someone mount the spreader right to the frame like that.* Without a flat bed or a regular bed. Better put some mud flaps on the rear tires. The state troopers will be on you about that.


Why not? Now you can pound 500 more lb of salt in the *****


----------



## getsum

I REALLY wish the 95 f250 7.3 i went to buy didnt grenade the tranny as i test drove it :crying:


----------



## lawnboy2121

Here is a pic of my 95


----------



## weareweird69

Sounds like a good discount to me for a truck


----------



## Drew2010

Garrett, time to repaint the plow so it looks as good as the truck...



weareweird69;1551237 said:


> Thanks! It may be going up for sale this summer


How much you thinking?


----------



## weareweird69

6-7k. Trucks in amazing shape. Just not what I need


----------



## snowplowpro

*my 96 f250 7.6 unimount*

right before snowstorm nemo


----------



## snowplowpro

*one more*

one more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snow

Nice black 97 F350 diesel with a fisher plow i see in Stratford once in a while


----------



## snow

I looked at this in Jersey over the winter. Good from far, far from good....


----------



## snow

Found another shot of the 97 from stratford


----------



## Stik208

Looks like a fellow, NickV on here.


----------



## wolfmobile8

snow;1635566 said:


> Nice black 97 F350 diesel with a fisher plow i see in Stratford once in a while





snow;1635567 said:


> I looked at this in Jersey over the winter. Good from far, far from good....





snow;1635569 said:


> Found another shot of the 97 from stratford


I want both. That's my dream truck ive always wanted a black 1997 f350 xlt black powerstroke i will get one someday to have as another plow truck.


----------



## MickiRig1

That is a good looking truck! There is no doubt when you see it, that it's a *FORD*. I would love to find one for a plow truck.


----------



## snowplowpro

that black one in jersey I seen for sale a couple years go he was asking like 0ver 3gs three or four years ago it was a piece of crap the guy that owns it beats on it I seen him driving around all the time.


----------



## tyler886

Heres my DD/Plow truck. '97 F-250 7.3 ZF5 extended cab shortbox



And my toy truck, '95 4 Door Centurion Bronco with my dd/plow truck. This was when I still had the Unimount on the 250, now running the EZ-V. The Centurion was a half ton truck converted to one ton, and will be getting a ppumped Cummins swapped for the 351.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Holy sh!t a Centurion. Don't see those too often


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah. Those are quite rare now!


----------



## tyler886

I paid next to nothing for it too! A whopping $1900! Granted that was in 1/2ton formation and I now probably have 5x that in it!


----------



## tattood_1

Here is my 95 F350


----------



## MickiRig1

Sweet truck! You take off the cab clearance lights? I love the mid 90's trucks. My Wife wants me to buy newer. " They are too old, the 90's trucks"


----------



## tattood_1

MickiRig1;1636348 said:


> Sweet truck! You take off the cab clearance lights? I love the mid 90's trucks. My Wife wants me to buy newer. " They are too old, the 90's trucks"


Thanks. I guess it was ordered without them. There wasnt any signs of the cab being welded on up there when it was stripped and painted last fall. I'm glad it doesnt have them, just means less bulbs for me to change.


----------



## weareweird69

That truck looks great!

I myself am not a fan of cab lights


----------



## Mackman

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...cks&hash=item3382716cde&vxp=mtr#ht_500wt_1182

Here is your chance to own one of the nicest OBS fords i ever seen. Only draw back is it has a 460. Bid is only at 14,000 now.


----------



## gallihersnow

Mackman;1636668 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...cks&hash=item3382716cde&vxp=mtr#ht_500wt_1182


That's a sweet truck! But damn, 1400 miles on a '97? I never understood why someone would buy a vehicle just to put it in the garage, throw a cover over it, and let it sit for 15 years. Cars & trucks are meant to be driven and enjoyed IMO.


----------



## MickiRig1

Old guy retires, buys it and never drives it. They are out there. Search : Cars.com

I seen a 89, F-250 HD 4X4, 5.8 with 13,000 on it for $13,000. This truck was in truck trader for years! Red, the exact truck I used for a plow truck!


----------



## snowplowpro

that one on ebay is probably worth every penny to the right person 
wish mine lloked like that


----------



## MickiRig1

That is such a sweet truck! Could you imagine getting in and starting it and driving off as your truck? It would never see a plow. That would just be my baby daily driver!


----------



## weareweird69

The questions arise... New tires? How long would it take to leak every possible fluid known to man, and how much crap is corroded together from sitting. lol


----------



## Mackman

Damn thing is at 23,000.


----------



## MickiRig1

If it's in a garage the truck will not have lot rot. You would be changing belts and hoses due to age. 

My Wifes Grandma had a 10 year old Dodge K-car with 28,000 on it. I had to change all the fluids, belts,hoses and vacuum lines. Had the rotors and drums turned, changed shoes and pads, new hardware. New master cylinder. All due to age not miles. It was the family livery vehicle for like 5 years. Someones car broke? Drive Grandma's for a while. She was so proud to help the family out for $350 in stuff to bring her old car back to snuff.


----------



## weareweird69

Know what sucks? Whoever buys it is going to destroy it. Guaranteed.


----------



## 91AK250

i think it depends on your area and climate. we bought my dads '99 explorer limited V8 in 2008 with 17k miles on it. now it has 33,9xx and doesn't leak a drop of anything runs and drives like a new truck. i dont understand why some people are so scared of extra low mile cars/trucks. that was not the first very low mile car/truck we have bought with great success.

amazing looking truck, i've seen some very nice low mile pre-97's but that has to be the nicest and lowest mile. lowest i ever saw was a '96 crew cab 460 4x4/auto with 39k on it about 2 years ago.


----------



## cet

Did not sell, high bid of $25,600 and it didn't meet the reserve. Crazy.


----------



## BUFF

91AK250;1637110 said:


> i think it depends on your area and climate. we bought my dads '99 explorer limited V8 in 2008 with 17k miles on it. now it has 33,9xx and doesn't leak a drop of anything runs and drives like a new truck. i dont understand why some people are so scared of extra low mile cars/trucks. that was not the first very low mile car/truck we have bought with great success.
> 
> amazing looking truck, i've seen some very nice low mile pre-97's but that has to be the nicest and lowest mile. lowest i ever saw was a '96 crew cab 460 4x4/auto with 39k on it about 2 years ago.


When I got my 97 F-350 in 2009 it had 29K on it, (still had the original Firestone AT's on it) and now it has 60K doesn't drip a drop.


----------



## gallihersnow

cet;1637116 said:


> Did not sell, high bid of $25,600 and it didn't meet the reserve. Crazy.


Crazy is right. It probably stickered for low $30's at most in '97.


----------



## TractorMaster96

weareweird69;1189170 said:


> And Ill join this club... Ive got to make a few posts.
> 
> my Daily Driver Powerstroke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 173,000 miles on it, with more stuff done than I can list.
> To name a few things...
> 
> 06 Axle swap, Climate Control, Power seat out of an F150, Deluxe Visors out of an F150, Auto-dim mirror out of a Crown Vic, Bronco Signal Mirrors, and the list goes on and on...
> 
> If you want to know more, reply, and ill give you the whole list lol


What kind of rear bumper is that? ive seen em on other trucks and want one but never knew what they were called.


----------



## MickiRig1

That is a great looking truck TractorMaster96! I love the silver and chrome look. The other stuff parked around it rocks too.

On buying stuff with low miles and some years on them.
_The problem is the years on them._ My Wife and I have bought / have 4 vehicles with low miles but they are older. Few miles but more years = rust outs and age replacements. Brake lines, sub frames, brackets, brake backing and splash shields, hoses, gas tanks and many brake parts. _They all die / rust __out just from age._ Most still had the OEM filters, belts, hoses, pads and shoes.


----------



## sublime68charge

MickiRig1;1672708 said:


> That is a great looking truck TractorMaster96! I love the silver and chrome look. The other stuff parked around it rocks too.
> 
> that's weareweird69 truck,
> 
> its super sweet with all the things he has done to it.


----------



## sublime68charge

Just a pic of my 78 in her winter retreat for this year
She has pretty nice company sitting next to the 68 charger


----------



## loulounj

*New truck*

97 psd 70k auto. New pan, manifolds, up pipes etc. I want to put pics but this is harder than pulling the 7.3 out


----------



## Oxmow

*My snow fleet*

Here is my snow fleet for this winter minus any subs. 1990 1 ton dually flatbed, 1994 3/4 ton cab and chassis with salter, 2004 f250 flatbed. All with Western conventionals and wings on the 1994.


----------



## BUFF

Oxmow;1675363 said:


> Here is my snow fleet for this winter minus any subs. 1990 1 ton dually flatbed, 1994 3/4 ton cab and chassis with salter, 2004 f250 flatbed. All with Western conventionals and wings on the 1994.


Hey you have 3 ******'s........
Took these pics this morning, I popped the cherry on the DXT.Thumbs Up
'97 F-350, 460, 5sp stick


----------



## GMCHD plower

BUFF;1675385 said:


> Hey you have 3 ******'s........
> Took these pics this morning, I popped the cherry on the DXT.Thumbs Up
> '97 F-350, 460, 5sp stick


Great looking truck Buff! Bet you'll love when you have wings!


----------



## BUFF

GMCHD plower;1675443 said:


> Great looking truck Buff! Bet you'll love when you have wings!


Thanks.... Wings are on back order, d'oh


----------



## Mark13

BUFF;1675385 said:


> Hey you have 3 ******'s........
> Took these pics this morning, I popped the cherry on the DXT.Thumbs Up
> '97 F-350, 460, 5sp stick


Not even remotely funny.  Rain, Fog, More rain and dense fog, misting, more fog (25-50' visibility at times). O yeah, and it's 50 too. Did I mention it sucks outside?


----------



## BUFF

Mark13;1675797 said:


> Not even remotely funny.  Rain, Fog, More rain and dense fog, misting, more fog (25-50' visibility at times). O yeah, and it's 50 too. Did I mention it sucks outside?


Well to make you even more bummed out Mark I did a second round this afteroon which accounts for about 25% of the cost of the DXT.... 3 more days like today and it paid for itself.Thumbs Up


----------



## Chineau

Good for you Buff!


----------



## MickiRig1

Umm , sublime68charge. Could we see the truck in day light? A rear end picture in the garage is just a tease!


----------



## Mark13

BUFF;1675829 said:


> Well to make you even more bummed out Mark I did a second round this afteroon which accounts for about 25% of the cost of the DXT.... 3 more days like today and it paid for itself.Thumbs Up


F* it. I'm moving. prsport


----------



## BUFF

Mark13;1675847 said:


> F* it. I'm moving. prsport


LOL..... A very good friend of mine has a house on the west side of Loveland that may be coming up for rent in July/August with a back yard big enough to park your skid, trailer and whatever else you drag out.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13

BUFF;1675850 said:


> LOL..... A very good friend of mine has a house on the west side of Loveland that may be coming up for rent in July/August with a back yard big enough to park your skid, trailer and whatever else you drag out.Thumbs Up


When you get a chance from going out and playing in the snow and paying for your new DXT and bringing in the franklins shoot me a pm back. No rush on it.


----------



## BUFF

Mark13;1675856 said:


> When you get a chance from going out and playing in the snow and paying for your new DXT and bringing in the franklins shoot me a pm back. No rush on it.


Will do, been up for about 20hrs or so and heading to la la land to dream about my next toyxysport


----------



## sublime68charge

MickiRig1;1675845 said:


> Umm , sublime68charge. Could we see the truck in day light? A rear end picture in the garage is just a tease!


sorry here ya go front and center

and I know its not a OBS Ford but somebody will want to C so here one of the Car as well 
enjoy Sublime out


----------



## MickiRig1

Thank you! I love to see old Ford's. Reminds me of my Dad's old plow trucks. They had wipers, heat, A/C, defrost and an auto transmission. A simple 2 beam amber warning light. Four snow tires.


----------



## Stroke_this

Couple pics of mine


----------



## sublime68charge

MickiRig1;1676543 said:


> Thank you! I love to see old Ford's. Reminds me of my Dad's old plow trucks. They had wipers, heat, A/C, defrost and an auto transmission. A simple 2 beam amber warning light. Four snow tires.


thanks.

my first truck was a 78 Ford with the 300 and a 4 speed.
rusty but mostly trusty.

the history on this old girl is my Granpda got it in 83 with only 23,000 miles on her.

I got it in 1999 and its only got 70,000 the box is rusted out and she need a paint job.

maybe some year I get around to it.

but its nice to have an old truck for hauling big bulky item's and I used to burn wood and hauled 15 loads a year with the truck

thanks again sublime out.


----------



## tyler886

Stroke_this;1676567 said:


> Couple pics of mine


That body looks gorgeous for a salt belt truck! Has it been redone or just meticulously maintained?! How do you like the Chevy mirrors on it?


----------



## MickiRig1

My Dad had a 78 Rust Orange F-250 with a 390 modified, C-6, Meyer 7.5. He drove it into the ground. Towed from the yard at it's end, a sad day!


----------



## Stroke_this

tyler886;1676683 said:


> That body looks gorgeous for a salt belt truck! Has it been redone or just meticulously maintained?! How do you like the Chevy mirrors on it?


Mirrors are a defient inprovent. However still getting used to them. My g/f daughter is a ford girl (I made her that way) she was giving me a load of crap as I all most went the dodge tow mirror. I was told they only give the horsepower increase on the dodge when they are flipped up though. The underside has the salt belt rust not to bad but its there. Just did the body work and the paint this summer while I had it in Cali. Just did a t-4 kit with s366 turbo and a few other goodies. Just your average tow pig


----------



## Jaspell

94 F250. 110k. I'm fighting what may be a losing battle with a rusting frame. The door sills are rusted through as is the passenger side floor pan. The left front spring hanger is welded to nothing as the frame is rotted away. My truck is almost as pretty as these pretty ones but it's the frame, kids. Be sure and check yours before it leaves you in a bad place.


----------



## weareweird69

The rear bumper on my truck is a Master Guard Road Warrior. No longer made :/

thanks for the compliments!



Stroke_this;1679614 said:


> Mirrors are a defient inprovent. However still getting used to them. My g/f daughter is a ford girl (I made her that way) she was giving me a load of crap as I all most went the dodge tow mirror. I was told they only give the horsepower increase on the dodge when they are flipped up though. The underside has the salt belt rust not to bad but its there. Just did the body work and the paint this summer while I had it in Cali. Just did a t-4 kit with s366 turbo and a few other goodies. Just your average tow pig


Truck looks good! Do those mirrors wiggle at all?

A T4? What else is done!?


----------



## weareweird69

Here's a recent photo of my silver PSD










And the F-Superduty I'm building.










Rust is a terrible thing. My 82 F150 I sold recently. The back of the frame FELL OFF. As they were loading it.

I'm now fighting it on my silver PSD


----------



## Stroke_this

T4 is a style of turbo mount. Opens up more options for turbo upgrades. Mirrors have been good thus far.


----------



## weareweird69

I know what the t4 is lol. I wanted to know what else you've done. Injectors. Hpop....


And thats good. The ones on my dump seemed to wiggle a lot. So I braced them


----------



## Stroke_this

It's got a s366 turbo and ww2 stock sticks for now. E-fuel conversion 38gal rear tank, intercooled, t-500 hpop, 6.0 fan engine tranny and coolant bypass, rear bags, gauges, ccv, cold air, 6.0 tranny cooler superduty glow plug harnes, I'm sure there more but that most. I have a 6.4 that's dynoed at over 800 horse. Then I have a my superduty with the dump that currently has a broken shifter sitting in the middle of my driveway. ( I'm 3300 miles away) thanks bill for that.


----------



## weareweird69

Sounds like you have a lot of work done to that truck!

Why do you have the SD glow plug harness? 

I like the stable you have there. Good combo


----------



## michiganmower10

my contribution to the OBS thread, no plow yet, ended up working with a pretty large outfit this year and subbing what plowing i had out to some buddies of mine, its a 1997 F-250HD XLT Ext Cab Long Bed, 5.8L w/ Automatic, shes got some cancer starting and the last owner bent the whole bed, next year itll get repainted, lettered, rust fixed, frame blasted and probably suspension beefed for plow and salter or a back blade, havnt made my mind up yet last owner decided to put the bedliner on the sides of the truck, except he broke the clear coating all the way around:realmad:


----------



## michiganmower10

bumpussmileyflagxysport


----------



## FBN

My latest old dog plow truck. 1994 F350 IDI 7.3 Turbo, auto, 4:10 gears, posi rear, 8.5 Western Unimount, 90K hard miles.


----------



## BUFF

A couple from today.


----------



## weareweird69

That plow is MASSIVE. holy crap lol


----------



## BUFF

weareweird69;1711584 said:


> That plow is MASSIVE. holy crap lol


Everything is bigger out west......besides it's on a Ford


----------



## weareweird69

Some of mine as of recently.


































Ive been fighting the no heat issue in that thing recently. plugging a heater core every two days it seems. I can flush it and have heat for a day though. lol


----------



## weareweird69

michiganmower10;1699652 said:


> my contribution to the OBS thread, no plow yet, ended up working with a pretty large outfit this year and subbing what plowing i had out to some buddies of mine, its a 1997 F-250HD XLT Ext Cab Long Bed, 5.8L w/ Automatic, shes got some cancer starting and the last owner bent the whole bed, next year itll get repainted, lettered, rust fixed, frame blasted and probably suspension beefed for plow and salter or a back blade, havnt made my mind up yet last owner decided to put the bedliner on the sides of the truck, except he broke the clear coating all the way around:realmad:


Yeah, you have to break the paint to get the bed liner to stick. Sounds like they just didn't finish the job!

Truck looks good! but I don't know if youll be happy with the 5.8 I know I am NOT


----------



## BUFF

weareweird69;1711617 said:


> Truck looks good! but I don't know if you'll be happy with the 5.8 I know I am NOT


A Big block is the only way to go with a gas motor in a 3/4 and above truck.
They don't get worked at hard and fuel consumption isn't much worst if at all when being worked.

BTW the dark blue is a great color, next to white.......:laughing:


----------



## weareweird69

BUFF;1711633 said:


> A Big block is the only way to go with a gas motor in a 3/4 and above truck.
> They don't get worked at hard and fuel consumption isn't much worst if at all when being worked.
> 
> BTW the dark blue is a great color, next to white.......:laughing:


Yeah I agree. Everyone goes, why do you want a 460?! Why not PSD swap it. My response is.... Gas is cheaper, and I don't have to plug it in, and I don't have to worry about it NOT starting, and then I get the, but its a gas hog! I respond with, have you ever driven a 351 1 ton truck? I get 5mpg working, and 10mpg cruising, a 460 gets at least that, and I will have the power to GO lol

I have a 460, with trans, and full wiring harness, including computer to go into this truck. Came from a 96, and has ~90,000 miles on it.

I just cant tear it all down right now since its in the middle of snow season 

I LOVE the blue, I personally have 3 blue vehicles LOL 2 of which are the same color, and the other is Sonic Blue. so CLOSE

White seems, so, company :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

weareweird69;1711648 said:


> Yeah I agree. Everyone goes, why do you want a 460?! Why not PSD swap it. My response is.... Gas is cheaper, and I don't have to plug it in, and I don't have to worry about it NOT starting, and then I get the, but its a gas hog! I respond with, have you ever driven a 351 1 ton truck? I get 5mpg working, and 10mpg cruising, a 460 gets at least that, and I will have the power to GO lol
> 
> I have a 460, with trans, and full wiring harness, including computer to go into this truck. Came from a 96, and has ~90,000 miles on it.
> 
> I just cant tear it all down right now since its in the middle of snow season
> 
> I LOVE the blue, I personally have 3 blue vehicles LOL 2 of which are the same color, and the other is Sonic Blue. so CLOSE
> 
> White seems, so, company :laughing:


My 97 is a stick with the 7.5 I'm getting a constant 11.5mpg empty pulling my mower trailer or plowing I average 9.5mpg. 
I love my diesel and will always have one for pulling heavy loads but for a general purpose work truck gas is the way to go.

Best thing about white is it stays cool in the summer, appears to be cleaner longer and doesn't fade.


----------



## weareweird69

Exactly my point.

And that is the plus sides to white for sure


----------



## snowplowpro

wearewerid I like that blue that is a real nice color


----------



## weareweird69

Thank you. Its royal metallic blue. The factory Ford color


----------



## StuMpy77

Ugh, got the first mpg results on the new to me 94 F150 Supercab 302 E4OD. It's been cold so it gets 10 minutes or so while I shovel where I can't get with the plow. I plowed only our property (which works out to roughly 3/4 of an acre of actual plowed area) 4x, last 2x I spent some extra time messing around building a snow pile for the nephew  I've settled on about 500lbs of ballast and plow in 4 Low 1st gear(never in a hurry so I'd personally rather save the equipment, I idle thru more than you'd think). I also had to rescue the old lesabre from the side of the road maybe 20 mi away, so 20mi towing about 2,000 lbs of trailer and 20mi hauling about 6,000lbs total. Grand total of 84.5 miles and I put just over 14 gallons of no ethanol goodness in it....so yeah about 6 mpg lol!

Don't get me wrong the dark green is okay, but I'd rather mine was blue. Nice truck weareweird69!


----------



## weareweird69

Thanks Stumpy. And yeah. The small blocks eat fuel. An I6 doesn't eat as much and does the same work lol


----------



## snowplowpro

weareweird69;1711897 said:


> Thank you. Its royal metallic blue. The factory Ford color


really nice color one other question can you turn headlights on with the plow lights at the same time I see that one picture with the marker lights on the plow with headlights I wanna do it to mine.


----------



## weareweird69

My western has two relays that is part of the truck side harness. I just have the one wire off so the plow lights don't come on with the plow plugged in.

The plow lights are like candles compared to the headlights


----------



## snowplowpro

is it legal to have plow and headlights on at the same time cause I would rig it then.


----------



## weareweird69

No. You need one or the other. I got a ticket for it once lol


----------



## snowplowpro

oh ok thanks for the info im gonna try the parking light trick though one of these days.


----------



## weareweird69

Yeah. Haha. At least in pa that's how it is


----------



## snowplowpro

ill ask my buddy but im sure if one state did it so does the others.


----------



## michiganmower10

weareweird69;1711617 said:


> Yeah, you have to break the paint to get the bed liner to stick. Sounds like they just didn't finish the job!
> 
> Truck looks good! but I don't know if youll be happy with the 5.8 I know I am NOT


The 5.8L is okay, ive driven big blocks, diesels and the V10s all which have more power but the 5.8L will do the job for now, besides ive already had the pan, front main seal and exhaust manifold gaskets redone which was a PITA with rusted bolts, it just needs some axle and U joints right now as well as one valve cover gasket, and a couple ball joints, besides that i plan on removing that bedliner at least on the sides, its a good idea on the bottom of the truck plus i like the clean look of paint anywaysussmileyflag


----------



## weareweird69

I was never one for the bed liner. I won't even put the stuff in the bed. Lol. 

I had to do the same to my 5.8. 

Pan, and manifolds. It needs all new seals but I'm not sinking any more into it. It has royally pissed me off. Having no heat in it even after changing everything except the radiator.... I used 2 quarts of oil in 300 miles. Lol. 

The 5.8 in my Lightning is a runner for sure. But its still not right. Its the 3rd engine in it and I scattered the first two. Luckily not by my own doing either. They just let go. 

Needless to say. I'm just not a fan of the small block Fords. Haha

I'm not shocked your truck needs front end work. Check the pivot brackets on the crossmember and make sure they are tight and make sure the pivot bushings aren't worn. Both of those items will eat tires for lunch and can cause a death wobble.


----------



## BUFF

weareweird69;1713248 said:


> I'm not shocked your truck needs front end work. Check the pivot brackets on the crossmember and make sure they are tight and make sure the pivot bushings aren't worn. Both of those items will eat tires for lunch and can cause a death wobble.


Better yet pony up and stick a Dana 60 out of F-350 in it and be done with the garbage Ford put in it.


----------



## weareweird69

That's the best route. But finding one isn't easy anymore.


----------



## BUFF

weareweird69;1713260 said:


> That's the best route. But finding one isn't easy anymore.


You are correct, if you have the resource buying a donor vehicle is usually the easiest route.


----------



## michiganmower10

weareweird69;1713248 said:


> I was never one for the bed liner. I won't even put the stuff in the bed. Lol.
> 
> I had to do the same to my 5.8.
> 
> Pan, and manifolds. It needs all new seals but I'm not sinking any more into it. It has royally pissed me off. Having no heat in it even after changing everything except the radiator.... I used 2 quarts of oil in 300 miles. Lol.
> 
> The 5.8 in my Lightning is a runner for sure. But its still not right. Its the 3rd engine in it and I scattered the first two. Luckily not by my own doing either. They just let go.
> 
> Needless to say. I'm just not a fan of the small block Fords. Haha
> 
> I'm not shocked your truck needs front end work. Check the pivot brackets on the crossmember and make sure they are tight and make sure the pivot bushings aren't worn. Both of those items will eat tires for lunch and can cause a death wobble.


yeah my right side has been eating the edge of the tire like a mofo:crying: other then that it pulled a 16ft lawn trailer all year and hauled bobcats on occasion, for being a small block its done alright for itself in my opinion, granite i would love more power but shes a good truck, as a testament to this i work for a very large contractor in my area, we have a mix of trucks, alot of OBS fords hes bought used, only 02 and up newer gmcs/chevys, and then some newer fords, and i **** you not, we had 5 gmcs in the shop getting worked on for variety of BULLSH*T(Everything from blown trans, blow engines to plain electrical mess's) only one ford went down with a trans that is older then i am, alot of old fords doing the hard work(we got close to 20") so not to start the whole 'who's better' conversation because i guarantee thats happened way to much on this site but the numbers dont lie and neither does the mileage when its the same, just my 2 cents.


----------



## michiganmower10

BUFF;1713256 said:


> Better yet pony up and stick a Dana 60 out of F-350 in it and be done with the garbage Ford put in it.


Thats the plan for next year, for now itll do, its not plowing this year. I want to either get all rust fixed, theres a couple spots, just surface, no holes thank god and then if the money is there a dana 60 and then the paint issue worked out, get her lettered then get her a nice 9' western or western V and a Vboxussmileyflag


----------



## weareweird69

Sounds like you have some good plans! 

The old trucks are always better. New stuff is junk. Regardless of make lol


----------



## michiganmower10

weareweird69;1714153 said:


> Sounds like you have some good plans!
> 
> The old trucks are always better. New stuff is junk. Regardless of make lol


yeah no sh*t haha, but ill give it this much the equivalent 02 fords i have not seen in the shop at all this year, not once for anything, i hear the new body style gms are better but thats what they said last time lol ill with the OBS fords as long as i can


----------



## BUFF

michiganmower10;1714070 said:


> Thats the plan for next year, for now itll do, its not plowing this year. I want to either get all rust fixed, theres a couple spots, just surface, no holes thank god and then if the money is there a dana 60 and then the paint issue worked out, get her lettered then get her a nice 9' western or western V and a Vboxussmileyflag


I found a matching Front/Rear set of diffs in Texas

http://lubbock.craigslist.org/pts/4228415944.html


----------



## michiganmower10

BUFF;1714572 said:


> I found a matching Front/Rear set of diffs in Texas
> 
> http://lubbock.craigslist.org/pts/4228415944.html


thanks but that seems a bit far right now lol im hoping next year ill get a couple more OBS fords since they seem to be all over near me and then i can start the projects on the 97


----------



## BUFF

michiganmower10;1714579 said:


> thanks but that seems a bit far right now lol im hoping next year ill get a couple more OBS fords since they seem to be all over near me and then i can start the projects on the 97


Well yeah its far, I was just showing they are out there and it just takes time to find them closer to home or a place where you have plans to visit.
I buy stuff all over the place when I'll on a trip.


----------



## michiganmower10

BUFF;1714585 said:


> Well yeah its far, I was just showing they are out there and it just takes time to find them closer to home or a place where you have plans to visit.
> I buy stuff all over the place when I'll on a trip.


Right, my last boss, i think went from michigan to like georgia for a truck, it must be fun when ya have that kind of money:laughing:


----------



## weareweird69

I've travelled for all my current vehicles. Its totally worth it lol. My 95 + 96 were from Virginia and my Cobra was from Arizona. The Lightning was local. But it was all I could find lol


----------



## michiganmower10

got to plow with a 460 the other night, i still love my 351s but we were plowing and cleaning up with one of the 460s and i drove straight threw this one bank....and shes got more power then i thought haha.


----------



## weareweird69

Exactly my point. Lol

My dad has a 93 with a 460 and its no slouch. You step on it and your either going or roasting tires.


----------



## thesnowman269

Always liked this thread and finally have a contribution. 94 F350 7.3 idi with the zf5 trans. Got it on trade for a 98 f150 that i paid $1000 for  just a meyers e60 and a pull plow i found on craigslist for $350 (needed a new pump) by far the most favorite truck ive owned


----------



## snow

On the subject of traveling, I drove 3 hours to acquire this truck from Mass. Bought from 2nd owner today with 100k miles. 1996 F350 diesel, 4wd/auto. 8' fisher minute mount plow. plans for future are to do central hydraulics to run body,plow,sander and a hydraulic load cover. The truck is solid and came with a spare engine, just needs some tlc


----------



## Jaspell

Pretty rig. How's the frame look? I have the 94 version.


----------



## BDTRUX

*couple pics of my obs*

first pic - 94 f350 460 with 2000 super duty axles & 37 "toyo MT & 20" mickey thompson 10 lug wheels

second pic - same truck when I had 2.5 tons & 49" iroks

third pic - 92 f250 5.8 with dana 60 front, 285 tires, southern cab & clip, & 9' unimount with wings


----------



## blk90s13

snow;1736862 said:


> On the subject of traveling, I drove 3 hours to acquire this truck from Mass. Bought from 2nd owner today with 100k miles. 1996 F350 diesel, 4wd/auto. 8' fisher minute mount plow. plans for future are to do central hydraulics to run body,plow,sander and a hydraulic load cover. The truck is solid and came with a spare engine, just needs some tlc


Very nice rig how was the oil pan ? how much did you pay if you don't mind ? I am looking for one to replace my 2wd cummins in the next year or so


----------



## snow

blk90s13;1738985 said:


> Very nice rig how was the oil pan ? how much did you pay if you don't mind ? I am looking for one to replace my 2wd cummins in the next year or so


Oil pan is good. I got a good deal that's all I can say. I've seen identical trucks for $8000-13000 with double the miles


----------



## affekonig

Glad this thread is still going! I'll have pics soon of my latest obs purchase: 96 Bronco with 25k original miles and a Meyer setup. My 11th Bronco!


----------



## snow

I was able to get the truck registered yesterday so I swapped my Housatonic plow onto the fisher headgear and brought it home. Now I have to mess with the pump so I can get it working


----------



## MickiRig1

Gotta love a Dump with a big plow! I really love to plow streets! Always forward, no reverse. All I need to do is fuel and coffee! Refill the spreader, good to go! See ya, when I need salt.


----------



## Dirtdog

*97 F250 HD 460 Ext Cab short box Plow truck.*

Only thing that could make this truck cooler is it with a manual.

It can push some snow.


----------



## Dirtdog




----------



## Dirtdog

*One more pic for safe measure.. Short box f250 HD 460*


----------



## kawasaki guy

97 f250 xlt 5.8! Class III hitch receiver, dual tank, Challenger Deflecta Shield tool boxes, ad a few other things

will get a updated pic or 2 today. First pic taken in june when I first bought it, and last one was taken in July I think.

Oh, and if any one has a Challenger Deflecta Sheild Aluminum Products tool box badge they would be willing to part with, I am interested!


----------



## thesnowman269

here are a couple of mine. the pick up was my old 94 f350 with a 7.3 and zf5. i loved that truck. but at 290,000mi it was time to go and ended up just sitting most of the time. the flatbed is a 97 f350 7.3 4x4 cab and chassis that will hopefully be getting a nice rust free cab this spring. And there is my newest addition a 94.5 F-superduty with a 7.3 Powerstroke and a zf5 transmission. it is not currently running and has been sitting since 2011 when the previous owner parked it.


----------



## KLC99

93 factory turbo 7.3 project - love these things


----------



## KLC99

90 250 with 351w zf5 - smaller project


----------



## KLC99

96 with 300 and m5od


----------



## KLC99

79 baby dumper with built 400 and np435


----------



## KLC99

96 460/e4od before we ripped off the rusted out reading body


----------



## weareweird69

I haven't posted here in a while...

The dump truck that I've been working on for the past 3 years... lol










The build can be seen here.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=146385

Still have the F350









And the F250









And of course the Lightning.









The wife picked up a 1969 F-100 recently too


----------



## BDTRUX

*99 f250 7.3*

I picked this truck up in Virgina last April. It's a rust free 7.3 with 180k miles. I added 4" lift, 9' unimount and few other things.


----------



## BDTRUX

*my latest obs ford project*

whoops ! I meant to add this pic to this tread, sorry. If somebody can remove my super duty, please do.

This truck is my '94 f350 460. It started out as a parts truck for a '95 f250 7.3 I robbed the dana 60 out of, I then put in 2.5ton rockwells with 44" tires, then with to 49" tires for a mud truck. From there I went the other direction, lowered it some, cleaned the frame & added '00 super duty axles with 37" toyos on a simulated 10 lug wheel. My latest plan isn't 100% finalized yet, but I'm going to keep the 37" tires & make it a dually


----------



## thesnowman269

Had a nice day a few weeks ago and decided to hand rub the paint on my dump truck (no power where I have it stored). Still needs some help but looks much better.


----------



## weareweird69

That bumper man lol.


----------



## thesnowman269

weareweird69;2085928 said:


> That bumper man lol.


I know its rather rough lol. In time though. My Main objective is to get the truck up and going, and most importantly making money! then I'll replace the bumper xysport What I really need is the injectors out of the motor I sold you lol


----------



## weareweird69

That's what I need too! But that's a good start for the truck. That's what I did with mine. Except make money lol


----------



## affekonig

Hey, it's been a while! Haven't been spending much time on here since moving to Long Beach, but I am still an active member of the OBS Club for "men". Maybe even more so now that I can find them with ZERO rust, like my new-to-me 1992 F150 Custom regular cab, short bed with the 5.8L. Super rare combo and it came with the Flippac installed and totally decked out for camping with solar, an ARB cooler, two Optimas, etc.

I've already bought OEM aluminum wheels, an OEM front bumper and chrome grill, so she'll be looking really nice soon. More to come!


----------



## affekonig

With a facelift


----------



## BUFF

affekonig said:


> With a facelift
> View attachment 196456
> View attachment 196456
> View attachment 196457
> View attachment 196458
> View attachment 196456
> View attachment 196457
> View attachment 196458
> View attachment 196459
> 
> 
> View attachment 196460


Nice little pickup, I've been looking for the "right deal" on a similar outfit minus the camper for years.
BTW the move from the Colo Mtns to Naperville was a big cultural move but to So Cal / Long Beach is perplexing...…. good to see your still around and keep posting pics of your new ride.


----------



## affekonig

How she's looking today. Actually thinking about selling her: https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/long-beach-1992-ford-f150-4x4-reg-cab/7237869916.html


----------

